# East or West, KYIV is best!



## Igor L.

*Founded*: 482
*City status*: 882
*Magdeburg law*: 1494
*Population*
_ _ _ _ City: 2,786,518
_ _ _ Metro: 3,648,000









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4887751

Kyiv is one of the oldest cities of Eastern Europe and played a pivotal role in the development of the medieval East Slavic civilization as well as in the modern Ukrainian nation.


----------



## Igor L.

*Києво-Печерська лавра | Kyiv Pechersk Lavra *

The Kyiv-Pechersk Lavra (Monastery of the Caves) was founded in the mid-11th century, is one of the most famous and important monasteries in the history of the Europe.



































































































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682

The architectural complex of Kyiv Pechersk Lavra inimitable in its grandeur and beauty is included in the UNESCO World Heritage List.


----------



## Igor L.

*The Saint Andrew's Church *(Ukrainian: *Андрiївська церква*)
The church was constructed in 1747–1754 in the Baroque style, to a design by the architect Bartolomeo Rastrelli.













































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

*National Opera House of Ukraine*













































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

*House with Chimaeras or Gorodetsky House *(Ukrainian: *Будинок з химерами*). The building features interesting sculpture: exotic flowers, fishes, mermaids, elephants, deers & rhinoceroses. This house resembles a fairy tale in stone.














































Interior:





































http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_with_Chimaeras
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Будинок_із_химерами


----------



## Yellow Fever

When you are ready to credit the photographers in each post, send me a PM! Thanks!


----------



## Igor L.

*Monument to architect Gorodetsky*. He's the architect of House with Chimaeras.









http://xb.io.ua/album68561_0


----------



## Igor L.

*My Photos of Kyiv:*


----------



## Igor L.

^^ This is a new residential buildings in Kyiv.


----------



## Igor L.

*My Photos of Kyiv:*


----------



## Igor L.

A typical residential building in Kyiv in the early 20 th century:










*Sophia Square*:


----------



## Igor L.

^^ These are my photos.


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice photos, shots from Kiev (Kiyv) Igor


----------



## Igor L.

^^Thanks!


----------



## Igor L.

City Lights:










Photo by _Hawk_ in Urban Ukraine: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv Business District:










Photo by *feyma* in Urban Ukraine: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513


----------



## Igor L.

*Podil District* 




































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I weclome you Igor  please post more photos :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

*Andriyivskyy Descent *(Ukrainian: *Андріївський узвіз*):



























http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

House-Castle of Richard the Lionheart 










To be continued.


----------



## Igor L.

*Podil* in Kyiv City (my photos):










^^ Weathervane-centaur on one of the old houses on Podil.


----------



## Igor L.

Parus Business Centre:










BASE jumping with Parus:






^^ Bad video quality but its worth a look. The boys said that they were going to wash windows.:lol: The next day the security guards have been dismissed.


----------



## Wigner

Igor, thanks for the beautiful photos. Keep it up 

P.s. the video is breathtaking :eek2:


----------



## groentje

Thanks for sharing, Igor.


----------



## geoff189d

I always enjoy looking at pictures of Kiev. Thanks.


----------



## Leigh

Certainly a beautiful city. Great photos Igor, thank you.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice work and presentation Igor... thanks again :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

Thank you for your feedback! :bowtie:


----------



## Igor L.

*The St. Michael's Golden-Domed Cathedral *(Ukrainian: *Михайлівський Золотоверхий собор*):










*The St. Cyril's Church *(Ukrainian: *Кирилівська церква*) is a medieval church in Kyiv. The St. Cyril's Church an important specimen of Kyivan Rus' architecture of the 12th century, and combining elements of the 17th and 18th centuries. However, being largely Ukrainian Baroque on the outside, the church retains its original of the 12th century interior.









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

*The house with cats* (Ukrainian: *Будинок з котами*):





































http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:House_with_cats_Kyiv_02.jpg
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:House_with_cats_Kyiv_03.jpg
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:House_with_cats_Kyiv_04.jpg


----------



## Igor L.

*Baron House of Ikskul-Hildenband *(Ukrainian: *Будинок барона Ікскуль-Гільденбанда*):










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/51/Hildenband_mansion_1.jpg


----------



## Igor L.

To be continued


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## Igor L.

^^Thanks!


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv Academic Puppet Theatre *- the oldest professional puppet theatre not only in Ukraine but throughout Eastern Europe.









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photos


----------



## geoff189d

________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photos[/QUOTE]

Superb!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks!:bowtie:


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv residents=)



















Street musicians:










Before the concert by Paul McCartney:














































http://xb.io.ua/album68561_0
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Older people can also to love. Money and age does not matter.










Photo by *V_etas* in Urban Ukraine: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513


----------



## Igor L.

http://xb.io.ua/album68561_0


----------



## Igor L.

http://xb.io.ua/album68561_0


----------



## Igor L.

http://nadiyaonoda.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

...by *Hawk*; Urban Ukraine: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513


----------



## Leigh

^^

Great pictures, I am loving this thread so far. Good work, thanks Igor.


----------



## christos-greece

The ladies, women of Kiev are very nice  thanks for those new photos...


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Yes, in Kyiv has the most beautiful women in the world.


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv Nightlife *











































































































































































http://tochka.net/


----------



## Igor L.

Autumn in the Kyiv park









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those party photos and the autumn photo above are really very nice


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Igor L.

Winter in Kyiv:










Spring in Kyiv:










Summer in Kyiv:










Autumn in Kyiv:









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682

Kyiv is always beautiful=)


----------



## Igor L.

Art Nouveau in Kyiv:








































































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv of the late 19th & early 20th centuries:



























http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

*Mariyinsky Palace *(Ukrainian: *Маріїнський палац*) is a picturesque Baroque palace. The palace was built in 1744-1752 years.










Interior:








^^ This is the White Hall of the Palace.



















Mariyinsky Palace & flowers








http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

*Klovsky Palace *(Ukrainian: *Кловський палац*). The palace was built in 18th century. Now it is the building of the Supreme Court of Ukraine.









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

Bridges in Kyiv:


















^^ on the Metro Bridge













































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## daneo2

wow, Kyiv truly rocks,
really a european city thats high on my must-vist list!


----------



## geoff189d

I've just found out Street View of Kiev is available from yandex.ru. I've been taking a tour of the city centre. Far more of the city seems to have survived World War II than I had previously thought.


----------



## Igor L.

geoff189d said:


> I've just found out Street View of Kiev is available from yandex.ru. I've been taking a tour of the city centre. Far more of the city seems to have survived World War II than I had previously thought.


Although some of the old streets of Kyiv affected during WWII, but in general, many old buildings are preserved. Other cities in Europe such as Dresden (Germany) & Warsaw (Poland), suffered much more than Kyiv.


----------



## Igor L.

The first months after the liberation of Kyiv from the German troops:










In the first years after the war ended:











^^ In the distance are seen the destroyed houses. It took over 10 years to rebuild the city.

http://www.yandex.ua


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv Fog:












































































































__________________________________________________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photos


----------



## Ukraine

igor 
дуже дякою за такі шикарні фотографії. мені дуже прийемно шо ти так гарно представляеш нашу столицу :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

Ukraine said:


> igor
> *дуже дякую *за такі шикарні фотографії. мені дуже прийемно шо ти так гарно представляеш нашу столицу :cheers:


Нема за що, як кажуть у нас в Українi.


----------



## geoff189d

Igor L. said:


> Although some of the old streets of Kyiv affected during WWII, but in general, many old buildings are preserved. Other cities in Europe such as Dresden (Germany) & Warsaw (Poland), suffered much more than Kyiv.


Thanks for info and pics.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those night photos of Kiev are absolutely very nice :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those night photos of Kiev are absolutely very nice :cheers:


Due to the fog these photos look even more mysterious.:cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv Fog_2:













































__________________________________________________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photos


----------



## Igor L.

St. Nicholas Roman Catholic Cathedral (Ukrainian: Костьол Святого Миколая): 










Interior:









______________________________ ^^ Author photo


----------



## Igor L.

^^ As we know a classic is always in fashion 




































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

Golden Gate (Ukrainian: Золоті ворота)










Golden Gate was the main entrance into the city in the Middle Ages.


----------



## Igor L.

Saint Sophia Cathedral (Ukrainian: Собор Святої Софії):










The cathedral was founded by Grand Prince Yaroslav the Wise in the first half of the 11th century.
In 17-18 centuries the cathedral was rebuilt in the Ukrainian baroque style but inside have been preserved frescoes & mosaics of 11th century:










Saint Sophia Cathedral in 1990 was included in the UNESCO World Heritage List.

*_**Mosaics:* http://www.icon-art.info/location.php?lng=en&loc_id=148&mode=mos
*Frescoes:* http://www.icon-art.info/location.php?lng=en&loc_id=148&mode=mur


----------



## christos-greece

The second series of night photos its also great and very nice


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks!


----------



## MadeInRio

Beautiful, !!!


----------



## Igor L.

Thanks


----------



## Igor L.

Double rainbow over Kyiv 










:cheers2:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## FajnoDanke

Just a few random places in Kyiv


----------



## Igor L.

______________________________________________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photos

This is a residential buildings in Kyiv.

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Wigner said:


> Wow very nice!
> Igor, you are doing a great job, thanks! :cheers:


_ _ _ _ _ :bowtie:


----------



## Igor L.

LDS /Mormon/ Temple:



























________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photos

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

_________________________________________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photos

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Urban Ukraine: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513 

Photos by momentextractor

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Wigner

Happy New Year! :cheers:

15854163


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos and Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## Wigner

Some photos from ukrainian forum:



















by Hawk:


----------



## Igor L.

Wigner said:


>


16020771


----------



## Igor L.

Wigner said:


>


*Confectionery Factory*























































Photos by jlbyjrbqrjn

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*St Volodymyr's Cathedral*


















_______________________________________________________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photos


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

Photos by raskalov_vit 

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos Igor


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=)

================================================================================




































http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

City at Night









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photo

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Pivdennyi Railway Station*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513


----------



## Igor L.

_ _ _ _ _ ^^










http://io.ua/


----------



## Wigner

Olympic stadium U/C


----------



## Wigner

by tov_tob


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv Metro /subway/*
































































*Universytet, 1960 *



















*Arsenalna, 1960*. This is currently the deepest metro station in the world (105,5 metres).



















*Khreshchatyk, 1960 *



















*Shuliavska, 1963*










*Beresteiska, 1971*










*Maidan Nezalezhnosti, 1976*










*Tarasa Shevchenka, 1980*










*Ploshcha Lva Tolstoho, 1981*










*Lybidska, 1984*










*Zoloti Vorota, 1989*










*Klovska, 1989*



















*Druzhby Narodiv, 1991*










*Vydubychi, 1991*










*Slavutych, 1992*



















*Osokorky, 1992*










*Pozniaky, 1994*










*Lukianivska, 1996*










*Pecherska, 1997*










*Dorohozhychi, 2000*



















*Zhytomyrska, 2003*










*Syrets, 2004*










*Boryspilska, 2005*










*Vyrlytsia, 2006*



















*Chervony Khutir, 2008*



















*Demiivska, 2010 *




























*Vasylkivska, 2010*




























*Holosiivska, 2010*





































http://www.wikipedia.org/
http://www.metro.kiev.ua/
http://metroworld.ruz.net/
http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/
http://petr-kuznets.livejournal.com/

Part 2: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78642446&postcount=282


----------



## geoff189d

Wow! Some impressive metro stations.


----------



## groentje

Impressive, indeed.


----------



## Igor L.

Thanks for your feedback=))


----------



## Leigh

Igor, excellent work showing Kyiv to us, the highest quality urban photography.

Those metro stations are just beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece

Great and awesome photos once again, Igor :cheers:


----------



## Askold

Kyiv funicular:


----------



## Igor L.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ^^

The funicular was constructed during 1902-1905, and was first opened to the public on 7 May 1905. The funicular uses the two rail and passing-loop system. The two cars are designated with the Cyrillic letters *Λ* and *П* which stand for left and right. Total track length: 238 meters. The total gradient of the slope on which the funicular runs on is 36°. The cable cars are powered by an electric motor which is located inside the upper station. The funicular was renovated three times: in 1928, 1958 & 1984.

16024436


----------



## Igor L.

Leigh said:


> Igor, excellent work showing Kyiv to us, the highest quality urban photography.
> 
> Those metro stations are just beautiful.





christos-greece said:


> Great and awesome photos once again, Igor :cheers:


Thanks :bowtie:


----------



## Wigner

Wow, amazing video! Thank you Igor!


----------



## Igor L.

Don't mention it


----------



## Marbur66

Kyiv metro looks great.


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv Light Rail* (type of LRT - the tramway system with high-speed rolling stock, capable of travelling at up to 80 km/h)































































































































http://transphoto.ru/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv Trolleybus*




























*LAZ*








^^ These trolleybuses are produced in Lviv /Ukraine/
































































http://parovoz.com/

http://transphoto.ru/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513


----------



## geoff189d

I like the sleek looking trolley-buses but not so sure about the trams. Seems the design of them is becoming standard throughout the world.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those buses and tram photos are indeed nice


----------



## Galandar

Amazing city


----------



## Wigner




----------



## Igor L.

christos-greece said:


> Those buses and tram photos are indeed nice





Galandar said:


> Amazing city


Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Igor L.

http://transphoto.ru/

======================================================================================



geoff189d said:


> I like the sleek looking trolley-buses but not so sure about the trams. *Seems the design of them is becoming standard throughout the world*.


I agree with you.


----------



## Wigner

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/46575.html


----------



## Wigner

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/24063.html


----------



## Igor L.

Monument to Volodymyr the Great









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

Wigner said:


>


_ _ _ _ _ ^^ Early morning in Kyiv. 

More photos:




























^^ red sky so beautifully reflected in the river.:cheers2:




























City wakes up. Good morning, Kyiv.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos Igor


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thank you for your positive feedback.


----------



## Igor L.

http://io.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

Winter in Kyiv






















































__________________________________________________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photos

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Askold

Kyiv on a winter night






































http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Winter sun



















http://livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Winter in the Park



















^^ Photo by verun4ik65 










http://livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

Winter mood 




































__________________________________________________________________________________________________ ^^ Author photos

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Photos by karpovigorok

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Photo by kubikus_rubikus

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://io.ua


----------



## Igor L.

Photo by karpovigorok

http://www.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://xb.io.ua/album68561_0


----------



## Igor L.

* National Bank of Ukraine *









http://img14.imageshack.us/f/70166169.png/









http://img23.imageshack.us/f/001265323.jpg/









http://img140.imageshack.us/f/001265332.jpg/









http://img816.imageshack.us/f/00126534.jpg/


----------



## Igor L.

http://img155.imageshack.us/f/f12cd446e19b2.jpg/









http://img7.imageshack.us/f/kiev1424.jpg/


----------



## christos-greece

Those buildings in last photos are really very nice


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=))
================================================



















http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/?l=en


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/?l=en


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/?l=en


----------



## Igor L.

Early morning in the city 



















http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/?l=en


----------



## Igor L.

*Pirate Station Teatro; Kyiv 2011*





















































































































































































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

______________^^





_____________________________________________________________^^720p 





_____________________________________________________________^^1080p


----------



## Igor L.

*Києво-Печерська лавра|Kyiv Pechersk Lavra *














































http://istetsen.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos Igor


----------



## Askold

Racing bikes in Kyiv:



















Some prefer a greener way:


----------



## Igor L.

http://shopper.ua/2010/04/bmx-mtb-kiev/

19737204


----------



## christos-greece

Just great  more please...


----------



## Igor L.

14333891


----------



## Igor L.

*Fashion*

*Ukrainian Fashion Week* in Kyiv:
/March, 2011/






































































































































The Kazaky band at Ukrainian Fashion Week:





_____________________________________________________________^^720p 

*Le Grand Fashion Show in Kyiv*:
/March 31, 2011/














































http://izum.ua/
http://jetsetter.ua/


----------



## apinamies

This thread beautiful photos don't match with Ukraine GDP!


----------



## Igor L.

^^ In Ukraine more than half of the economy is in the shade (unrecorded economy). Nobody can calculate correctly our real GDP. In Kyiv supercars a lot more than in all of Finland.


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/?l=en


----------



## Igor L.

*Vydubychi Monastery* (Ukrainian: Видубицький монастир, Vydubyts'kyi monastyr). 
The monastery was founded in the second half of 11th century. Modern Ensemble was formed in late 17 - early 18th century but in the Vydubychi Monastery preserved the St. Michael Church, built in the second half of 11th century (1070-1088).









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

http://ua.photoclub.com.ua/photo/276262/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photowanderers.com/gallery/ukraine/kiev


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/albums/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/Hawk5555/albums/


----------



## Igor L.

Spring in Kyiv:














































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/46576.html#cutid1


----------



## Igor L.

http://brynnghival.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/97/011air.jpg


----------



## Deo

^^ Nice photo!


----------



## Marbur66

Lot's of beautiful pics of Kiev. Orthodox churches are quite colourful.....very nice.


----------



## Joya

Beautiful pics


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49958749


----------



## Igor L.

Golden City:




























^^ These are real pictures. It's dawn in Kyiv :cheers2:

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

http://stranger-75.livejournal.com/41033.html#cutid1


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=))


----------



## Igor L.

http://istetsen.livejournal.com/ 
http://www.harley-davidson-kiev.com.ua/
http://carabaas.livejournal.com/4987327.html
http://www.silverbullets.com.ua/archive.htm?68


----------



## Igor L.

New residential buildings in Kyiv:




































































































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/Hawk5555/albums/


----------



## Igor L.

Another Kyiv









































































by freckle
http://freckle.io.ua/album


----------



## Igor L.

http://freckle.io.ua/album 
http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ua.photoclub.com.ua/photo/466949


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/?l=en


----------



## Igor L.

Dawn in Kyiv:










http://elektraua.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

*Supercars in Kyiv*

*Part 2:*



























^^ Ferrari F430, Mercedes-Benz SL55 AMG, Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano, Aston Martin V8 Vantage



























^^













^^ pink Ferrari Modena F360 Spider *Sbarro GT8*






























































































































































































*Part 1:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73951729&postcount=197

Photos by puperfan
http://vk.com
http://topgir.com.ua
http://www.autogespot.com
http://www.porsche-club.com.ua


----------



## Igor L.

http://ftp.photoclub.com.ua/p/f/170768.jpeg?0


----------



## Igor L.

City of Flowers 























































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com
http://burkotunka.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vecher_kiev_tuman_xmelnitskij_158014/


----------



## Igor L.

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/41628967.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

^^ This photo is great :cheers: and the others are also very nice


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=))
To be continued


----------



## Igor L.

Early Spring 










http://grishasergei.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

http://io.ua
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/Hawk5555/albums


----------



## Igor L.

The Old Fountain:










http://vk.com


----------



## 东方丹东

cool pics and fantestic city!!~~


----------



## Igor L.

东方丹东;78045162 said:


> cool pics and fantestic city!!~~


Thanks


----------



## Igor L.

http://io.ua
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/656033


----------



## Igor L.

http://io.ua


----------



## Igor L.

Early Morning









http://www.panoramio.com/user/577167?with_photo_id=49717495


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/Hawk5555/albums


----------



## Igor L.

Sky Tree:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38175626


----------



## Igor L.

*Historic Skyline:*









http://dimm.smugmug.com/Photography/Cities-1/4258972_KuziJ#36511949_mLeTq-A-LB


----------



## KWT

Igor L. said:


> This is the only square in Kyiv which is called the Maidan. This word came into our language from the Tatar language.


I see


----------



## Sergey_A

Ukrainian National Opera House in Kiev











St. Michael's Golden-Domed Monastery











St. Michael's Golden-Domed Cathedral










Pictures by me


----------



## Igor L.

^^ The old fire tower



























































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/albums/


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/albums/


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/albums/


----------



## Parisian Girl

Loved all the photos! Kiev has some amazing architecture. I really like the general layout of the city. Some awesome shots of those supercars as well! Thanks for sharing:cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thank you for your comment=))


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/albums/


----------



## groentje

I'm not that interested in the car photos, but some are, so you can keep them coming, as long as you do the same with these lovely buildings


----------



## Igor L.

groentje said:


> *I'm not that interested in the car photos*, but some are, so you can keep them coming, as long as you do the same with these lovely buildings


To each his own.:|


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com 
http://www.premier-palace.com/en/


----------



## islessmore

Igor L. said:


> A typical residential building in Kyiv in the early 20 th century:


impressive, very beatiful facade

by the way, sori but car pictures really very ugly, i m not meaned cars ugly, but showing wealth or promotion with car pictures is disrespect to that beatiful city if the cars considered to represent wealth, make sure they re just junk under that all of these beautiful buildings


----------



## ww_lodz

You can definitely feel the East European spirit watching all these photographs :cheers:


----------



## groentje

islessmore said:


> impressive, very beatiful facade
> 
> by the way sori but car pictures really very ugly, i m not meaned cars ugly, but showing wealth or promotion with car pictures is disrespectesput to that beatiful city if the cars considered to represent wealth, make sure they re just junk under that all of these beautiful buildings


For me it's just the other way around, I can afford a decent car, but choose not to. Cars for me are more of a nuisance, which block streets, nice views on beautiful buildings, are noisy, and far inferior to trains and bicycles :nuts: for city transport. 
But I respect people who like cars. As long as it's not just car photos that are shown here. 

Sorry, for the off topic, Igor L., and thanks for another beautiful series.


----------



## Igor L.

OK, supercars will no longer in thread. I'll focus on the beautiful buildings.


----------



## groentje

Some do appreciate them, but perhaps a different thread would be useful?


----------



## Igor L.

Maybe you're right but I am too lazy to create another thread=))


----------



## Igor L.

Crimson Sunset










http://my-sokol.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com


----------



## Sergey_A

The monument of Bohdan Khmelnytsky











The Golden Gates of Kiev










Pics by me


----------



## Igor L.

http://s561.photobucket.com/home/Mandrivnyk


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful and great new photos from Kiev


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=))


----------



## Igor L.

http://s561.photobucket.com/home/Mandrivnyk


----------



## Parisian Girl

Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

^^Thanks=))


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv Zoo*

The Kyiv Zoo was first founded in 1908 by the Nature Lovers Society. 




































































































http://vk.com 
http://s561.photobucket.com/home/Mandrivnyk


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com


----------



## Igor L.

*The Chocolate House*

Current State: conservation-restoration



















White Hall






















































Moorish Hall


















Boudoir




































Red Hall



























Byzantine Hall


















French Hall


















http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/lavra_kiev_tserkov_kupola_185663/


----------



## Igor L.

http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://kenny-2x.livejournal.com/


----------



## Parisian Girl

I really like those interior photos. Very interesting. Those zoo photos are also really good. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=))


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Kiev, Igor


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks
==============================================================================



















http://infopres.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://infopres.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://infopres.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Road traffic in the city: 



















http://infopres.livejournal.com/


----------



## Sergey_A

Pictures by me


----------



## Igor L.

^^ it is the House with Chimaeras. 
The building features interesting sculpture: exotic flowers, fishes, mermaids, elephants, deers & rhinoceroses:









































































http://questa2008.io.ua/album

More photos of the House with Chimeras: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66668293&postcount=5


----------



## Igor L.

http://questa2008.io.ua/album


----------



## Parisian Girl

Wow, fantastic photos! I love that building with all the sculptures! So unusual:cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

Parisian Girl said:


> *Wow, fantastic photos*! I love that building with all the sculptures! So unusual:cheers:


I agree with you.


----------



## Igor L.

http://art-e-midde.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://carabaas.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

The bas-reliefs of the Kyiv Gallery /Passage/










http://infopres.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/41636603.jpg


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv by chizen
http://radikal.ru


----------



## Igor L.

http://photo.i.ua/user/2615977/


----------



## Igor L.

Red & Black


















http://photo.i.ua/user/2615977/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photo.i.ua/user/2615977/


----------



## Igor L.

Old fountain, 1899










http://photo.i.ua/user/2615977/


----------



## Igor L.

Old Mansion, 1883









Old Mansion, 1896 









Old Mansion, 1875









http://photo.i.ua/user/2615977/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photo.i.ua/user/2615977/


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/photo3122636_268063027#/photo3122636_266916070


----------



## ramanujann

^^ Wow, the last one is amazing! :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

^^ I agree with you=))


----------



## jubus

Yeah, Kyiv is very cool capital, much more "eastern"(european) than Moscow.


----------



## Igor L.

jubus said:


> Yeah, Kyiv is very cool capital, much more *"eastern"(european)* than Moscow.


"*eastern*"(european) - the meaning is lost. Would be correct *"western"(european)*


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked_pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Podil district 
































































http://vk.com


----------



## Maxi_Moscow

ramanujann said:


> ^^ Wow, the last one is amazing! :cheers:


Indeed!


----------



## Igor L.

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com


----------



## Parisian Girl

What a beautiful city. Hopefully I will be able to visit sometime next year. :cheers2:


----------



## Jasse James

You are wellcome. you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thank you. I very much look forward to it. :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

*Zombie Walk*




































































































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/543098/


----------



## Igor L.

Faces of city




































































































http://s35mic.livejournal.com/
http://gk-bang.livejournal.com/
http://momentextractor.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

Great, amazing views from Kiev once again


----------



## Igor L.

^^Thanks=))


----------



## Igor L.

http://istetsen.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/picture...ro_tsvet_tsvetenie_tserkov_vosresenje_320333/


----------



## Igor L.

http://rozalia.35photo.ru/



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed beautiful photos as well


thanks=))


----------



## Igor L.

*Olympic NSC opening ceremony, October 8, 2011*









http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/

It was magically :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

*Olympic NSC*









http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Olympic NSC opening ceremony, October 8, 2011*

















































































http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Olympic NSC*



























http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/otsytovich/tags/киев/view/184563?page=1


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/киев/users/luska1212/view/483967?page=2&how=week&type=image


----------



## Igor L.

Autumn in Kyiv 









http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/киев/users/otsytovich/view/395754/?page=0&how=week


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/luska1212/tags/киев/view/346349?page=31


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maks-landkovskij/


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv Passenger Railway Station


















http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://kkk-ua.blogspot.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Pivdennyi Bridge
/Height: 135 m (443 ft)/









http://kkk-ua.blogspot.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

_____________________________________________________________^^720p 

kay: :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

Outskirts of Kyiv









http://svyatoshin.kiev.ua/









http://rele.kiev.ua/builded_objects/?BID=47&ID=239


----------



## Igor L.

http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://kkk-ua.blogspot.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Early autumn morning in the city




































http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


----------



## manon

I visited Ukraine 2 years ago, KYIV, LVIV,ODESSA,SIMFEROPOL,CRIMEA...
I LOVE IT, defineatly will visit it again, greetings from Istanbul


----------



## Igor L.

Unspoiled nature in the city 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/399684/


----------



## Igor L.

Early morning in the city









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gorod_kiev_levyj_bereg_panorama_rassvet_kraina_tro_374694/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/utro_dnepr_kiev_most_407853/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gorod_kiev_most_metro_68303/


----------



## Igor L.

Angels and...









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/angely_v_gorode_38231/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/picture...vo-pecherskaja_lavra_zov_k_vechernej_2_39679/


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv in black & white









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gorod_kiev_portret_241401/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kiev_park_tuman_271978/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kiev_strojka_366782/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/403474/


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maksimov-brz/view/418626/?page=0


----------



## Igor L.

Autumn in the city



























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maksimov-brz/tags/киев/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kiev_lavra_369684/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/348512/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gorod_zhanr_kiev_ljudi_kievljane_334436/









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...nr_igra_kiev_park_ottsy_razvlechenija_344794/


----------



## Igor L.

Dynamo Kyiv forever!














































http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/30/category/8/
http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/tag/футбол/?page=0


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maksimov-brz/tags/киев/view/418595?page=0


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/338062/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vecher_voda_dnepr_kiev_most_ogni_155040/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/dnepr_zakat_kiev_naberezhnaja_pejzazh_priroda_reka_314062/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kiev_lavra_ram_411749/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/425605/


----------



## rychlik

To my Slavic friends- Kiev looks pretty great.


----------



## Igor L.

Luxury Penthouse in Pechersk district, Kyiv





























































































































































































http://www.archdaily.com/189945/loft-apartment-2b-group/

:cheers2:


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.flickr.com/photos/natalyagoryakina

















http://lifekiev.com

Shopping Mall "DreamTown":









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zepeter https://picasaweb.google.com/109765256331987994618












































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/li-ger/ 
















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sly-hamster/ http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/irinacv/https://picasaweb.google.com/114074377754691780520

Dream Town opened Oct. 22, 2009.
The mall developed by Ukrainian Corporation “Stolitsa” (is a major real-estate player in Kyiv)
The whole Dream Town complex includes two giant buildings, 160000 square meters.

A trip around the world.

After you’ve appraised the size and scale of Dream Town, the next thing to impress will be its design. The long three-level construction with tiled floors, high ceilings and wide passages is divided into blocks by five staircase-atriums, each lusciously decorated after a certain place on the map.

If you enter from the Obolon side, you will find yourself in front of the Hollywood-style atrium. Even before you read the name “Hollywood” running across the construction in big letters, you can easily guess its theme as you look at a several meter tall dinosaur standing proudly on the ground floor. There is also King Kong hanging by the skyscraper-elevator shaft, Oscar statuettes standing here and there and numerous pictures of Hollywood stars. The next atrium is dedicated to Brazil, Mexico, Africa. The pictures on its inner walls depict the nation’s legendary Carnival, while the rest of the place is a complete jungle. As you watch the giant boa constrictor, lianas and rope ladder spread between the sides of the atrium, you almost expect a Tarzan to jump at you from anywhere. Palm trees, exotic birds and a waterfall at the bottom completes the sensation.

Next in line is Chinese atrium painted in bright red, green and gold. Elevator tower is encompassed in a bamboo construction. At the bottom is an altar-fountain with a statue of Hotei – the Japanese god of luck. Other colorful decor elements are shapes of pagoda roofs, red lanterns, tall vases with Chinese ornaments, dragons, and big fans adorning the sides of the escalator.

Greek atrium has the classiest look of all with a marble staircase, pots with grapes growing from them, Ancient Greek black-figure paintings, Greek statues and bas reliefs. On the ground floor of the atrium, a Neptune statue stands in the middle of the beautiful fountain. The next - Paris, London and other. It’s plain to see from the Eiffel tower model on the ground floor and elevator shaft shaped as a Notre Dame de Paris. The famous Notre Dame gargoyles protrude from all sides of the atrium. Other parts of the staircase resemble beautiful Parisian gardens with classical statues and neatly trimmed small trees. 

The third floor is most entirely dedicated to entertainment, recreation and dining – its ceiling is especially high, painted in blue and white to resemble the sky. There you’ll find a roller rink – a rollerblading ground ; The area next to it is designed in “wild west” style. It has a green platform for mini golf – little hillocks and ponds on its surface create an illusion of a natural golf ground; “Ugly Coyote” (actually spelled “cayote”) shooting gallery and, of course, a saloon-bar called “At Baby Sue’s.” To allow you conveniently engage in any of the sports offered, there are several cloak rooms and changing rooms.


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/


----------



## LarryKing

What a great looking city and good looking women as well 
How many toursits visit the Kyiv yearly?


----------



## Igor L.

^^ over one million tourists. ~2 million tourists going to visit Kyiv in 2012 /Euro 2012 Final will be held in Kyiv in the next year /


----------



## Igor L.

http://io.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

Early morning in the city


















http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## LarryKing

Igor L. said:


> ^^ over one million tourists. ~2 million tourists going to visit Kyiv in 2012 /Euro 2012 Final will be held in Kyiv in the next year /


Are the toursits mainly Westren Europeans?


----------



## pankajs

This is so cool,
looks like some magical place.


----------



## Igor L.

2_*LarryKing*
Visitors come primarily from Eastern Europe but many tourists come in Kyiv from Western Europe and USA and also Canada. Ukraine attracts more than 21 million visitors each year (25.45 million in 2008; 6.3 million from Western Europe).


----------



## LarryKing

Igor L. said:


> 2_*LarryKing*
> Visitors come primarily from Eastern Europe but many tourists come in Kyiv from Western Europe and USA and also Canada. Ukraine attracts more than 21 million visitors each year (25.45 million in 2008; 6.3 million from Western Europe).


I think Kyiv can do much better in bring tourists from North America 
Prices are probably lower then westren Europe, something that Amercian travelers are payinging extra attention to, theses days.


----------



## Trionix

Nice video time-lapse of Kyiv 

31460079


----------



## Romashka01

^^ *Pylyp Orlyk Monument*. _Pylyp Orlyk's Constitution was unique for its historic period, and was one of the first state constitutions in Europe (1710)_ 








































































































































Flowers)

















































































http://interesniy-kiev.livejournal.com http://lifekiev.com http://photographers.com.ua/profile/sinelnikov_aleksandr/


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.photoclub.com.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

http://i.ua/









http://www.photoclub.com.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

Pivdennyi Bridge









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vecher_kiev_juzhnyj_most_429849/


----------



## Igor L.

Metro Bridge









http://beerlogoff.35photo.ru/photo_223020/


----------



## Igor L.

http://rozalia.35photo.ru/


----------



## Igor L.

http://rozalia.35photo.ru/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://beerlogoff.35photo.ru/photo_221798/









http://beerlogoff.35photo.ru/photo_221389/









http://beerlogoff.35photo.ru/photo_223127/


----------



## Igor L.

A Frosty Night









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/416280/


----------



## Igor L.

A frosty winter morning in Kyiv









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/431812/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nepr_npro_inej_kiev_led_led_ld_moroz_nj_432478/


----------



## Igor L.

First ice on the river









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...e_reka_rchka_juzhnyj_most_vdennij_mst_433750/


----------



## geoff189d

Great photos. I also watched the videos you posted in December. Again - great!


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Again - thank you!=)


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.ru.andrewkarpov.com/








http://pokatashkin.com








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/anchik3333/








http://yandex.fotki.ru/user/vanilla-skies








Merezhko http://panoramio.com


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivandanila/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/natalyagoryakina

















Сергей Глухоман http://www.panoramio.com/user/1208938


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.flickr.com/photos/natalyagoryakina
















http://500px.com/trip-of-hope








Vitalinus http://panoramio.com








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1773203








http://www.ru.andrewkarpov.com/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/natalyagoryakina


----------



## Igor L.

http://syao.35photo.ru/photo_295344/


----------



## Parisian Girl

I absolutely love those photos from post #564. Just stunning! :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://grishasergei.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Remembering the summer days...


















http://r-naumov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

A Winter's Tale









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kiev_teatr_kukol_zima_61250/


----------



## Igor L.

http://slawa.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://vladovsianyk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/


----------



## Igor L.

Snow-fighting trucks in Boryspil International Airport



























http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...39304055.88014.260987383919828&type=3&theater


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/397256


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/150416/


----------



## Igor L.

Autumn in the city









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kiev_nastroenie_osen_tuman_utro_66005/


----------



## Igor L.

http://io.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kiev_mixajlovskij_zolotoverxij_sobor_264996/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/446930/


----------



## Igor L.

Marcus Bredt


----------



## GeneratorNL

Thanks for posting pics everybody! 
Kiev is one of my favorite European cities. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

^^ I like when my city is praised. Thanks=)


----------



## Igor L.

Windows=)































































http://www.panoramio.com/user/3471077?comment_page=1&photo_page=9


----------



## geoff189d

Igor, how many historic churches survive in Kiev? I've seen lots and lots on this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Igor L.

^^
~100 of an old religious buildings of various Christian confessions (9 churches & cathedrals of 11th-12th centuries).
Welcome to Kyiv=)


----------



## geoff189d

Igor L. said:


> ^^
> ~100 of an old religious buildings of various Christian confessions (9 churches & cathedrals of 11th-12th centuries).
> Welcome to Kyiv=)


Thanks Igor! I am not suprised at those figures.


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Obolon District









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nebo_u_zerkala_164106/


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38254292


----------



## aljuarez

Beautiful pictures! I loved the window series!


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=)


----------



## Igor L.

NSC



chernysh said:


>


----------



## Linguine

Igor L. said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38254292



this really is a fabulous photo...kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Kiev by S. Lo, on Flickr 
Kiev by S. Lo, on Flickr

DSC_0131 by AmazingEurope.org, on Flickr

Blossom by AmazingEurope.org, on Flickr

Spring in Marriinsky Park by AmazingEurope.org, on Flickr

DSC_0126 by AmazingEurope.org, on Flickr

DSC_0128 by AmazingEurope.org, on Flickr

ministry of foreign affairs by Konstantin Yolshin, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingducusin


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonlightwitch

Rodina Mat by Roads Less Traveled Photography, on Flickr


Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine by Ardias, on Flickr

Kiev University by soylentgreen23, on Flickr

Mariyinsky Palace by soylentgreen23, on Flickr

St. Nicholas Roman Catholic Cathedral by Anosmia, on Flickr



































http://www.flickr.com/photos/zongo

view from St. Sophia's bell tower by Anosmia, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingducusin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Romashka01

*The neighbourhoods of the city of Kyiv:* mansions for rich, homes for the middle classes, inhabitants of suburb. 


/average price of sale in 1 sq. m of private houses in suburb of Kiev has made 1392 US dollars /








































































































































Андрей Киенко http://dream-house.ua


























http://www.panoramio.com/user/6527676








http://www.panoramio.com/user/432005








http://forum.pravda.com.ua








городок «Сосновый бор» http://www.domikrent.com








http://firstline.com.ua








http://www.asnu.net $7,5 million 








Igo http://www.panoramio.com/user/257917

















by AeroView http://www.panoramio.com/user/432005








^^ family mansion

















by Ruslan Daniluk http://www.panoramio.com/user/1743169

















http://www.maetok.biz








http://mirkvartir.ua








http://www.first-realty.com.ua

















Wisetus http://www.panoramio.com/user/5639804








http://www.damba.kiev.ua








by DenKos http://www.panoramio.com/user/3442512
















^^ this home similar to 'white house' in Washington 



































by Winnie the Pooh http://forum.pravda.com.ua/profile.php?2,7756

















































































http://green-hills.com.ua


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Beautiful photos of a suburb of Kyiv. Thanks=)


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L.

*Suburb*




































http://zv.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

Road traffic in the city: 









http://www.pravda.com.ua/


----------



## croomm

wonderful city!


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=)


----------



## Askold

Great photos, love this house!


----------



## TruthSeeker

^^ for a second it looked like a US suburb.. I am all for it as long as it provides an alternative to the huge apartment blocks Eastern Europe likes to build. The more variety the better :colgate:


----------



## Igor L.

http://nashkiev.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

http://nashkiev.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*NSC*



Elektraua said:


> today


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/453523/


----------



## Igor L.

Early morning in the city









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kiev_most_tuman_utro_135569/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/687753


----------



## Harisson




----------



## christos-greece

Great photos around Kiev, Igor


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/857387/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/857388/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/857390/


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maks-landkovskij/view/463120?page=0


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maks-landkovskij/view/466058?page=0


----------



## Igor L.

> *Kiev is, without a doubt, home to the world's most beautiful women*. A visit to Kiev is truly awe-inducing and it's almost hard to believe that women this beautiful even exist. They're also less intimidating than their Russian counterparts. Check out Kiev in the summertime, when Hydropark Island on the Dnieper River becomes a hot spot for sunbathing Ukrainian beauties. And for anyone who thinks that beautiful women must be vapid as well, Ukrainian women are ready to disprove that theory. *The women in the country are well educated and always ready to talk about literature or philosophy.*
> http://www.travelersdigest.com/beautiful_women_2.htm


I've always been sure of it.


----------



## Parisian Girl

:cheers2:


----------



## Harisson

http://elektraua.info/#/content/Photos/Night/


----------



## Igor L.

Yesterday



Elektraua said:


>


----------



## Romashka01

Art, fashion, nightlife... Awards and afterparty, famous and not so famous people of Kyiv





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































http://jetsetter.ua
http://nightlife.tochka.net


----------



## Harisson

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/465137/


----------



## Igor L.

March 18, 2012































































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/68315.html


----------



## Igor L.

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice photos from Kiev, especially those night ones


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks


----------



## Igor L.

Early spring in the city /March 2012/












































































































http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*A State of Trance 550*

Kyiv 2012




































































































Timetable ASOT 550 Kyiv (EET – local time)
20:00 21:00 Armin live from the ASOT studio
21:00 22:00 Omnia 
22:00 23:00 tyDi 
23:00 00:15 Leon Bolier 
00:15 01:30 Cosmic Gate 
01:30 03:30 Armin van Buuren 
03:30 04:45 Markus Schulz 
04:45 06:00 Sean Tyas

http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/
http://www.astateoftrance.com/a-state-of-trance-550/


----------



## Igor L.

Pivdennyi Railway Station









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/470075/


----------



## christos-greece

Some great, very nice new photos from Kiev :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=)
==================================================================================================================

*Obolon District*








http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Podil District *




































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/472482/


----------



## Lankosher

Igor L. said:


>


Awesome :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

igorlan said:


> Awesome :cheers:


I agree with you=)


----------



## Igor L.

*Fairmont Grand Hotel* 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/625427/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/625428/
































































Source afisha.tochka.net


----------



## Georgus

WoooooooooW! I never thought that Kiev would be so great. 
I'm from Georgia...
Igor L. , my friend nice pictures , keep it up. I'm already in love with Kiev ... a friend of mine was there last year and he loved it


----------



## Harisson

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/619732/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/619739/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/619711/


----------



## Romashka01

http://thesvetka.io.ua/album









http://letnee.io.ua/


























http://m560.io.ua


----------



## Romashka01

http://sitiman50.io.ua

















http://aleksandr-p.io.ua/








http://nasha-tochka.io.ua

















http://k1v.io.ua








http://05092009.io.ua/album325811








http://iren_studia.io.ua/








http://iren_studia.io.ua/

















http://autopilot.io.ua


----------



## Romashka01

http://ywt.io.ua/


----------



## Romashka01

http://hala.io.ua/


----------



## Romashka01

http://voron.io.ua









http://ywt.io.ua/


----------



## Harisson

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/622416/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/622403/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/622384/


----------



## levaniX

Thanks for these, Kiev is pretty


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.




----------



## Igor L.

^^




































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/69659.html#cutid1


----------



## Igor L.

^^ 



























http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/65150.html#cutid1


----------



## Igor L.

http://io.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

*Podil District*


















http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Darnytskyi District*

Pozniaky-Osokorky, Darnytskyi District - the most high-rise residential area in Europe (over one hundred buildings of 20 to 38 floors). 









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Neon Night


















http://kiev-photo.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/view/629426/









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/view/629401/


----------



## Harisson

by chizhen


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/473227/


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/630088/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/630083/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/630087/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/630082/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/630089/


----------



## Romashka01

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555


----------



## Igor L.

http://darkside.io.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/480593/


----------



## Igor L.

NSC Olimpiyskiy 


















http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/12085/


----------



## Sergey_A

photos by me


----------



## Harisson

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/489866/


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wild_hamster/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulknews/





















































by Galiyna Zinchenko https://profiles.google.com/104870517739185384745


----------



## Romashka01

https://picasaweb.google.com/krestart


























































































by Galiyna Zinchenko https://profiles.google.com/104870517739185384745


----------



## Romashka01

by Galiyna Zinchenko https://profiles.google.com/104870517739185384745


----------



## Romashka01

by максим грунский



































https://profiles.google.com/113061126172723199988



































Dmitriy Kovalenko https://plus.google.com/104452813443265862986


----------



## Romashka01

by Chizhen


----------



## Romashka01

by Chizhen

















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/album/63678/?&p=5


----------



## Romashka01

Diptych: On the background of portraits. 1. Filibuster-artist by 
savl_ukr, on Flickr


Amazon by savl_ukr, on Flickr


;Що рухає тобою? What moves you?; by savl_ukr, on Flickr


Blue House by savl_ukr, on 
Flickr
















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bunilin/


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://iren_studia.io.ua








http://shipovnik.io.ua








http://iren_studia.io.ua


----------



## Igor L.

The new terminal in Zhuliany Airport (for low cost airlines)


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635953/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635956/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635955/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635958/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635961/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635960/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635954/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635959/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635971/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635968/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635964/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635972/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635965/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635967/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635969/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635970/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635973/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635966/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635963/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635950/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635949/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635947/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/635948/


----------



## Igor L.

*Boryspil International Airport*









































































http://mtu.gov.ua
http://spotters.net.ua


----------



## Harisson

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/636207/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/636215/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/636206/


----------



## geoff189d

Like the architecture of Kiev - both old and new.


----------



## Igor L.

*Darnytskyi District*

Pozniaky-Osokorky, Darnytskyi District - the most high-rise residential area in Europe (over one hundred buildings of 20 to 38 floors). 









http://vk.com/id5332411


----------



## Igor L.

^^ 
Pozniaky, Darnytskyi District 


«Stitched Panorama» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/887509/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/887511/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/887513/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/887519/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/887518/


«Stitched Panorama» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/887522/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/887526/


----------



## Igor L.

http://slawa.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*The right bank*








http://vk.com/id5332411

*The left bank*


Igor L. said:


> http://vk.com/id5332411


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Rainymuz

«Stitched Panorama» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/886805/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/886797/


«Stitched Panorama» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Stitched Panorama» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Harisson

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/493020/


----------



## Igor L.

http://filippov1983.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://filippov1983.livejournal.com


----------



## everywhere

Amazing images from Kiev. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

FanZone






















































...by Alex_Riccio 

http://filippov1983.livejournal.com/
http://natalyinkiev.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

*FanZone*



























^^ crazy fan from England :nuts: ^^












































































































































































http://nsc-olimpiyskiy.com.ua
http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/
http://ruzhaya-aka-by.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

^^ 

Kyiv Sculpture Project






















































http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Swedish fans in Kyiv*































































http://istetsen.livejournal.com/

Swedish fans - the best. We are always happy to see you in Kyiv=)


----------



## rychlik

The liberal Dutch.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/stanislav_zp/7370026976/] DSC_4320_dev by stanislav_zp, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Igor L.

^^...this pic from the city of Kharkiv.


----------



## Igor L.

rychlik said:


> The liberal Dutch.


Especially for you 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92242356&postcount=67 & http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92234527&postcount=66


----------



## Igor L.

The building of the National Bank of Ukraine































































http://filippov1983.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

England fans in Kyiv













































http://slawa.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Igor L. said:


> England fans in Kyiv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://slawa.livejournal.com/


England fans vs Swedish fans 









http://slawa.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

...by Dima_Korol (dimocritus, gerva1se)


----------



## Igor L.

Igor L. said:


> England fans vs Swedish fans


----------



## Igor L.

Yesterday









http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Yesterday

Ukraine vs England & Love story in Kyiv Fan Zone
















































































































































http://okrest.livejournal.com/

Ukrainian team says good-bye to Euro 2012...


----------



## Igor L.

^^ 



Igor L. said:


> http://okrest.livejournal.com/


Goal!!!



Igor L. said:


> http://okrest.livejournal.com/


goal not counted...


----------



## rychlik

Igor L. said:


> ^^...this pic from the city of Kharkiv.


You're right it is.


----------



## Igor L.

June 11, 2012






















































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

























































































































































http://roman-grabezhov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos from Kiev


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

Kyiv Fan Zone


















http://roman-grabezhov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Swedish fans in Kyiv*, part 2



























http://istetsen.livejournal.com/

*Swedish fans in Kyiv*, part 1 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92411893&postcount=754


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the nice updates...kay:


----------



## Igor L.

An morning in the fog


















http://momentextractor.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

England fans



























http://okrest.livejournal.com/

England fans vs Swedish fans


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*





































































































































































































































































http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Another 3 beers please. 









^^ 1 beer me please. :lol:

http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

















































































http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*



























http://okrest.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*



























*Ukraine-Sweden *^^ :cheers1:



























http://okrest.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

EURO 2012 Final






Spain vs Italy
Who will win?


----------



## Ostap19

^^ Cool video :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*



























http://schwarze-katze.livejournal.com/













































http://koshattenn.livejournal.com/




































http://tonych-inc.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

Before the UEFA EURO 2012 final match between Spain & Italy, my pics (and video)
























































































































Sorry for the quality of pics (and video) that were captured on a mobile phone camera.


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

July 1, 2012











































































































































































...by chizhen http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=403978


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

July 1, 2012


























































































































































































































































































































































































http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

July 1, 2012

















































































































































































































































































































































































http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

July 1, 2012









http://okrest.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

July 1, 2012


















http://okrest.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

Final



zt-gregori said:


> *Spain 4-0 Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

Joy & Tears 



Kampflamm said:


>





Gus Granada en mano said:


>





DamianPL said:


>


----------



## Igor L.

*EURO 2012*

NSC Olimpiyskiy /Olympic National Sports Complex/

July 1, 2012; UEFA EURO 2012 Final

















































































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Gatsby said:


> a really nice moment...


Bad video quality but it's worth a look.


----------



## Igor L.

...by Dima_Korol (dimocritus, gerva1se)


----------



## Igor L.

http://roman-grabezhov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

LDS /Mormon/ Temple




































http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com/


----------



## Sergey_A

EURO 2012, July 1



















photos by me


----------



## Sergey_A

*EURO 2012, July 1*

























































































photos by me


----------



## Igor L.

The Ukrainian-made trolleybuses in Ukrainian capital









http://transphoto.ru/photo/512740/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/509787/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/508270/


----------



## Sergey_A

*Euro 2012 Final, July 1*

















































photos by me


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, great updates from Kiev


----------



## Harisson

DK-Studio


----------



## Igor L.

http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://tonych-inc.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://kucheryavchik.livejournal.com/95346.html


----------



## Igor L.

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

The right bank vs The left bank=)









http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## viesis

^^ The right bank wins. Kyiv is fabulous. Thank you for sharing these beautiful photos, Igor L.


----------



## Igor L.

viesis said:


> The right bank wins.


I agree.



viesis said:


> Kyiv is fabulous. Thank you for sharing these beautiful photos, Igor L.


thanks=)


----------



## Igor L.

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/72002.html#cutid1


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

http://io.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

Saksaganskogo Str. 































































http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L.

Dorogozhychi metro station








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/illjuzija_nochnoj_tishi_508423/


----------



## Igor L.

http://georgesultanov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01

* Kyiv street fashion *


























































































































































http://modotopia.blogspot.com


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The last photo (post before these videos) its really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/luska1212/tags/киев/view/329105?page=28


----------



## Igor L.

Houses in the suburbs
































































http://pit.dirty.ru/


















































































































http://www.lutezh.evoland.com.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## viesis

^^This dominant building in the last picture. It looks like quite tall. Is it the tallest in Kiev?


----------



## Ruslan9999

viesis said:


> ^^This dominant building in the last picture. It looks like quite tall. Is it the tallest in Kiev?


It is tallest in Ukraine)


----------



## Igor L.

viesis said:


> Is it the tallest in Kiev?


Yes, but not for long...

*Sky Towers | 47 fl | 211.5 m | 2014 U/C *‎










*Victory Towers | 54 fl | 229 m | 2016*








‎


----------



## Harisson

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/374772/


----------



## viesis

Ruslan9999 said:


> It is tallest in Ukraine)


Really!! I should have known. Thanx. 

Nice projects, by the way. I like the rendering of Victory Towers.


----------



## Igor L.

New residential buildings in Pechersk District












































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L.

New residential buildings in Dnipro District /Dniprovs’kyi raion/









http://www.kandevelopment.com/en/


----------



## Igor L.

http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/

Kyiv is the capital of Art Nouveau in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Harisson

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/77601.html


----------



## Harisson

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/77601.html


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv Academic Puppet Theatre - the oldest professional puppet theatre not only in Ukraine but throughout Eastern Europe.









http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Back to the past








































































http://joanerges.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

_*Podil District*_









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really very nice updates from Kiev


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=)


----------



## Igor L.

Pechersk District


















http://general-kosmosa.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/jump_527967/


----------



## Igor L.

Pechersk District









by Dima Korol


----------



## Igor L.

WladYslaW said:


>


...


----------



## Igor L.

Moving clouds on the river's surface (c)









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Retro Railtours













































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://io.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

Troieschyna, Desna district /Desnians’kyi raion/ - the poorest district in Kyiv









http://ant1kk.livejournal.com/

Park Kyoto in Desna district 






























































































































http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L.

http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Podil District*

The Church of Mykola Prytysko, 1695-1707

















http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*St. Volodymyr's Cathedral*

1862-1882






























































http://mariash.livejournal.com/


----------



## hellospank25

What a grand, beautiful and amazing city :drool:


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=)


----------



## Igor L.

http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com/


----------



## bolg

Great photos, Kyiv is amazing! I especially like the city's very lavish art nouveau buildings.

One question though; are there any working class districts/houses that pre-dates the Soviet era? When I was in Kyiv all I saw was basically upper class buildings (which ofc are lovely) or commies.


----------



## Igor L.

^^
Houses for workers and small traders in Podil District (1890s; almost all the buildings are preserved) 









Bonus:



Igor L. said:


> http://inzoomnet.livejournal.com/3547.html/


Dnipro District /Dniprovs’kyi raion/.^^ 85% of the buildings in this district were built in the Soviet era (1961-1991).

...but...


Igor L. said:


> New residential buildings in Dnipro District /Dniprovs’kyi raion/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kandevelopment.com/en/











Obolon District ^^ the commie blocks paradise :lol:

New residential buildings (Economy Class; 1992-2012) in Darnytsia District /Darnyts'kyi raion/: 


Igor L. said:


> http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> http://vk.com/id5332411


Pozniaky-Osokorky, ^^ Darnytsia District - the most high-rise residential area in Europe (over one hundred buildings of 20 to 38 floors).


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson

-->








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/voda_zakat_most_nebo_solntse_539711/


----------



## Harisson

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/76336.html


----------



## viesis

I've been to Kiev only once. 
I remember standing on the high bank of the Dnieper and looking across the river. I was amazed by tall buildings of the residential districts. They made an impression of a solid wall along the river. I liked the view very much.


----------



## Harisson

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kyiv_540411/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/542883/


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice photos from Kiev


----------



## Oleg84

*http://elektraua.livejournal.com/*


----------



## ValeryiPhil

We need to destroy some soviet and new constructed buildings  - it's my dream :banana2: first of all soviet buildings around Olimpic stadium and house in front of Opera theatre


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Some great looking architecture in Kiev! :cheers:


----------



## Spurdo

Kiev Skyline by Martyn and Razzy, on Flickr


----------



## Rainymuz

Autumn in the Nyvky park


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/938536/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/938535/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/938552/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/view/938550/


----------



## Igor L.

Early autumn morning in the city 



























http://grycik.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Igor L. said:


> *Kyiv Light Rail*


http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those night photos are great, Igor


----------



## Igor L.

*Building of Ministry of Infrastructure of Ukraine, 1986*










*Completed:* 1986
*Height:* 120 m (roof)
*Floor count:* 28 









http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Мінтранс.jpg









http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://grycik.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

christos-greece said:


> Those *night* photos are great, Igor





Igor L. said:


> Early autumn morning in the city


:gossip: This is early morning.


----------



## ValeryiPhil

Igor L. said:


> http://grycik.livejournal.com/


що це там таке в істричному центрі за Леонардо будується? hno:


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Це будівельний майданчик біля велотреку. Будують там ще один елітний ЖК. Valeryi, це іміджева гілка у міжнародній секції, думаю, що тут не варто піднімати наші гострі внутрішні міські питання.


----------



## Igor L.

*Pivdennyi Railway Station*


















http://grycik.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://grycik.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Saburova station - the new station of Kyiv Light Rail 



Igor L. said:


> *Saburova*, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*The new station of Kyiv Metro*

*Ipodrom station*



Igor L. said:


> http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> *Ipodrom* (Hippodrome), 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://transphoto.ru/photo/542936/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## geoff189d

Absolutely stunning Metro stations Igor.


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=)


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Autumn in the city 









http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/553829/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/549979/


----------



## Igor L.

^^ 
The building of the National Bank of Ukraine








http://nifnif-1.livejournal.com/

More pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92457771&postcount=758 & http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83543646&postcount=142


----------



## Igor L.

Podil District 




































http://agritura.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/36_vidov_lavry_284074/


----------



## Harisson

http://vasiliev.io.ua/album540378


----------



## Igor L.

February 2011









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/36_vidov_lavry_287890/


----------



## Harisson

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/36_vidov_lavry_285468/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/558180/


----------



## Harisson

del


----------



## Igor L.

*Suburbia*












































































http://depoint.org
http://mahno.com.ua


----------



## Igor L.

Remembering the spring days...









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vesna_kiev_tserkov_kashtany_kievskie_kashtany_545665/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Spurdo

0312 - Ukraine, Kiev, Maidan Nezalezhnosti HDR by Barry Mangham, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/red_560617/


----------



## Igor L.

...


Igor L. said:


> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Zn Steinbach

Classical majesty of Kiev:









Source: www.panoramio.com. 









Source: www.panoramio.com. 









Source: www.panoramio.com. 









Source: www.panoramio.com. 









Source: www.panoramio.com. 









Source: www.panoramio.com. 









Source: www.panoramio.com.


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

Remembering the Euro 2012...









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Igor L.

Obolon District









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Igor L.

New residential buildings (Economy Class) in Dnipro District /Dniprovs’kyi raion/









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/ma-fee/


----------



## Igor L.

101 Tower BC









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/vitmar2011/













































http://www.neocon.ua/


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/serj-pilipenko2013/


----------



## Igor L.

Late autumn in Kyiv









http://fotki.yandex.ua/search/киев/...search_author=iriska29feb&how=week&type=image









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vid_s_pejzazhnoj_allei_562811/


----------



## Ludomir

Oh my, this is probably the ugliest neighborhood I've ever seen. I bet the residents need to walk around in dark sunglasses all day...



Igor L. said:


> New residential buildings (Economy Class) in Dnipro District /Dniprovs’kyi raion/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


Simply beautiful! 



Igor L. said:


> Late autumn in Kyiv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ua/search/киев/...search_author=iriska29feb&how=week&type=image


----------



## Igor L.

Ludomir said:


> Oh my, this is probably the ugliest neighborhood I've ever seen. I bet the residents need to walk around in dark sunglasses all day...


Hm... there's no accounting for taste /o gustach się nie dyskutuje/ 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



Ludomir said:


> Simply beautiful!


Thanks=)


----------



## Igor L.

Late autumn in Kyiv









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/magic-colibry/


----------



## Igor L.

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/olegovich89/tags/киев/view/523592?page=0


----------



## Igor L.

Late autumn in Kyiv


















http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/vitmar2011/


----------



## geoff189d

Igor, I,m impressed with all these massive residential developments in Ukrainian cities. How do you afford it? The UK can't! Cheers.


----------



## Harisson

geoff189d said:


> Igor, I,m impressed with all these massive residential developments in Ukrainian cities. How do you afford it? The UK can't! Cheers.


Because in the UK is much more housing and does not need this.


----------



## Igor L.

geoff189d said:


> Igor, I,m impressed with all these massive residential developments in Ukrainian cities. How do you afford it? The UK can't! Cheers.





Harisson said:


> Because in the UK is much more housing and does not need this.


I agree.^^ Where there’s demand, there will be supply.


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/andreevskij-spusk-chb-chb-pejzazh-vechernij-578902/


----------



## Igor L.

Podil District 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/565024/


----------



## Igor L.

Let it snow! Let it snow! Let it snow! 









http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://allaa-h.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## phasi

Great pictures Igor! Kiev is one of my favorite cities to visit;-).


----------



## Igor L.

^^ welcome, phasi=)


----------



## Igor L.

^^ It's the *architectural* forum. In this forum do not discuss the arts photography.


----------



## Igor L.

*St Andrew's Church*

*The Saint Andrew's Church *(Ukrainian: *Андрiївська церква*)
The church was constructed in 1747–1754 in the Baroque style, to a design by the architect Bartolomeo Rastrelli.








































































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Early autumn morning in the city









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vosxod_solntsa_kiev_probuzhdenie_rassvet_tuman_566777/


----------



## Igor L.

*Boryspil International Airport, Kyiv*

Today









































































*Terminal D*








http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/101019.html


----------



## Igor L.

^^








http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=72714&size=large









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=72687&size=large 

:cheers2:


----------



## geoff189d

Igor L. said:


> I agree.^^ Where there’s demand, there will be supply.


Actually with our increasing population the amount of housing stock available in the UK is at an all time LOW.


----------



## Oleg84

Nice pict


----------



## Igor L.

geoff189d said:


> Actually with our increasing population the amount of housing stock available in the UK is at an all time LOW.


Hmm... I am surprised by this fact.:nuts:


----------



## Igor L.

During the last two days, snow cover in Kyiv exceeded an index that has been recorded for at least 130 years of weather observations /the press service of the Hydrometeorological Centre/. 

*Boryspil International Airport*





































*Aircraft parking space*





















































http://blackhyu.livejournal.com/247032.html

I love it :cheers2:


----------



## Oleg84

*Boryspil airport, terminal D*










*http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/101019.html*


----------



## Igor L.

A frosty day in Kyiv









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Igor L.

Ice age=) /-15°C/






















































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L.

http://vironum.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Ice age*=)
/part 2/


















http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Romashka01

Ocean Plaza Mall



























http://jetsetter.ua


























http://afisha.tochka.net/14916-ocean-plaza-otkrylsya-samyy-bolshoy-torgovyy-tsentr-v-ukraine-foto/


----------



## Romashka01

http://oceanarium.kiev.ua


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mazzim/8251226636


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7777777088/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mazzim/8250157421


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/8206528661









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/8206528349









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/8206528019


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv in Black & White









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...tura_gorod_kiev_chb_foto_nochnoj_kiev_566592/


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://grishasergei.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://dom3d.livejournal.com/


----------



## Mannesmann

East or West, Kiev is not the best, but it looks very nice in winter time.


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Kyiv is always beautiful.


----------



## Igor L.

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ostap19




----------



## geoff189d

Great Xmas decorations Igor.


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=)


----------



## italiano_pellicano

beautiful city


----------



## Igor L.

italiano_pellicano said:


> beautiful city


I agree with you=)


----------



## christos-greece

As always great updates from Kiev :cheers:


----------



## ValeryiPhil




----------



## ValeryiPhil




----------



## Igor L.

^^ not bad :cheers2:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Lovely winter pix man!!! I dind´t know this city.


----------



## Igor L.

http://kucheryavchik.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

http://kucheryavchik.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://michael-bp.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://michael-bp.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://michael-bp.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Dogs in the city



































































































http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


----------



## Harisson

http://visittoukraine.com/ru/news/tourism_news/business_center_kyiv_city


----------



## Igor L.

http://artemco.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice photos Igor :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Thanks=)


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/dom-s-ximerami-583179/


----------



## viesis

^^Будинок iз химерами


----------



## christos-greece

^^ In English please  great photo Igor


----------



## viesis

^^House with Chimaeras


----------



## Igor L.

@christos-greece

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_with_Chimaeras
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83873853&postcount=150


----------



## Harisson

English Kyiv








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/anglijskij-kiev-585391/


----------



## Romashka01

http://500px.com/photo/7783762









http://500px.com/IgorLevchenko









http://r4m1r3z.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01

By Iryna Yeroshko









by Inna Makeenko http://500px.com/photo/8446504









http://500px.com/photo/22952795


----------



## Romashka01

http://500px.com/photo/24467861










http://500px.com/photo/396664


----------



## Igor L.

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please credit those photos you posted. Thanks


----------



## Oleg84

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Please credit those photos you posted. Thanks


Einai dikes tou oi fwtografies, an prosekseis katw sthn kathe mia fwtografia leei Australia27


----------



## Igor L.

*Podil District*




































http://general-kosmosa.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Darnytsya District*

Pozniaky




































http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

^^ ^^








http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_299699877/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## SkyGurt

*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt

*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt

*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt

*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipro District*

New residential buildings /Economy Class/ in Dnipro District 








http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_299041293/album-32195333_00/rev









http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_298464689/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_299053734/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## SkyGurt

*Credit:* http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

*Obolon District*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*NSC Olimpiyskiy*


























































































http://tov_tob.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

*NSC Olimpiyskiy*

*Children's Zone*














































*Lounge Zone* 

Lounge Zone I ​​Tier, total area 2755 sq.m. 
Lounge Zone II Tier, total area 1120 sq.m

















































































http://tov_tob.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

March 22, 2013









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/609302/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/na-truxanov-608173/


----------



## Igor L.

The winter of 2012-2013 has been marked by powerful snowstorms with record-setting snowfall throughout much of Ukraine. Snowy madness continues in March.:nuts:
However, the weather can't spoil the mood of Ukrainians.









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kiev-gorod-zhanr-zima-kiev-litsa-610171/

^^ ^^


----------



## Igor L.

^^ ^^ 








http://vk.com/typical_kiev









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/mat-martu-610329/









http://vk.com/typical_kiev


















http://vk.com/radivilovskaya_olya?z=photo8900818_300378051/photos8900818


----------



## ValeryiPhil

http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv Polytechnic Institute*

The National Technical University of Ukraine 'Kyiv Polytechnic Institute', 1898









http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_298537048/album-32195333_00/rev



























http://camrador1.livejournal.com/30228.html


----------



## Igor L.

*St. Nicholas Cathedral*









http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_299954853/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## Igor L.

*The National Bank of Ukraine*









http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_298295381/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## Igor L.

Some old houses in Kyiv /1885-1911/




































...by Australia27 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=832539


----------



## Oleg84

*http://www.sundolina.com/gallery*


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vecher-kiev-sumerki-ukraina-xram-tserkov-612340/


----------



## Igor L.

http://vladmaggot63.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Obolon District*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oleg84

*http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/*


----------



## Igor L.

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oleg84

*http://elektraua.livejournal.com/*


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the magnificent images @Igor and @Oleg. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/moskovskij-616626/


----------



## Igor L.

...by chizhen, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=403978


----------



## Igor L.

...by chizhen, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=403978


----------



## Igor L.

*Atmosfera rooftop restaurant, Premier Palace Hotel*

The Premier Palace Hotel, built at the beginning of the 20th century (1909-1911) in the heart of downtown Kyiv, is one of the city's architectural sites.




























































































































http://www.premier-palace.com/en/restaurants-and-bars/atmosfera/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/618313/


----------



## Oleg84

*http://camrador1.livejournal.com/33893.html*


----------



## Oleg84

*http://elektraua.livejournal.com/85503.html*


----------



## Igor L.

Old and New









http://yandex.ua


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/


----------



## hellospank25

Everything in Kiev looks so majestic, clean and wealthy :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

City in the Sky









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/


----------



## aarhusforever

What a great European city :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## geoff189d

Igor L. said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/



Wow! Very impressive density Igor.


----------



## Romashka01

http://andrii.io.ua/


----------



## Romashka01

Фото Юрия Селютина








http://gradysman.io.ua










http://pixy-cat.io.ua/


----------



## Romashka01

by Tstp









http://vasiko.io.ua









http://paradoks.io.ua/









http://zedroxymur.io.ua/album132053









http://art-atelier12.io.ua/album453687_1








http://kycheryavuy.io.ua/


----------



## Romashka01

http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Snowy Kyiv 


















http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

New residential buildings /Economy Class/ in Darnytsya District 









http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/


----------



## Diplomatforall

Da Kiev ochen bolshoi u kracivi gorod.


----------



## Igor L.

...by chizhen, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=403978


----------



## Igor L.

New residential buildings in Pechersk District 









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L.

The right bank









http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://nadiyaonoda.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://nadiyaonoda.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://artemco.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://artemco.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Metro Bridge









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://artemco.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Activity Holidays 



























http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://camrador1.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.hartblei.de/


----------



## kaqla dougfa

http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

kaqla dougfa said:


> http://vk.com/typical_kiev


  Urban dreamer ^^ :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/picture...schad-ukraina-xmelnitskij-sofievskaya-656467/


----------



## kaqla dougfa

http://vk.com/instagram_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

^^
instagram_kiev
^^
I don't like 'Instagram' hno: uke:


----------



## Dakaro

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Igor L.

Boryspil International Airport 












































































































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

^^ ^^ ^^








http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=80755&size=large


----------



## Igor L.

http://www.1366x768.ru/city-1.php


----------



## Igor L.

http://artemco.livejournal.com/


----------



## Diplomatforall

Igor L. said:


> Urban dreamer ^^ :cheers2:


We are alive when we are dreaming :cheers: Excellent shot!!!! Great picture. I just wonder what made him to get there....

Originally posted by Igor


----------



## Igor L.

^^ ^^


Diplomatforall said:


> I just wonder what made him to get there....


I think that the guy loves to look at the city from a bird's eye view.


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_306297342/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/picture...oschad-bogdan-xmelnitskij-tuman-gorod-658775/


----------



## briker

The city looks liike London. Im pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Igor L.

http://artemco.livejournal.com/


----------



## artemka

*views from Ukrainian 2nd tallest building*

Игорёк, спасибо шо меня постишь! :cheers:

---










Alexander's Hospital, Metropolite Michael's Church and Horizont Tower 











the dome of Teacher's House, protective glassing of Leonardo Office




















«Парус» (Parus - The Sail) — Ukrainian tallest building in 2005—2008




Lipki neighbourhoood











Shevchenko Park, University and main Kiev highway - Victory avenue that goes to west











eldest part of city











star of the House with Star, Michael's Monastery, Ministry of Foreign Affairs, then Obolon neghbourhood, Kiev hydroelectric plant, Vyshgorod town, Kiev Reservoir











Olympic stadium











Sports Square











Ministry of Social Politics


----------



## artemka

Bessarabian Square: the famous maket, Mandarin City and Arena Plaza, saw-shaped house and beginning of Shevchenko Boulevard 











Kievproject design institute











University Library, Communication College, Vladimir Cathedral, Hilton (H-Tower)











President Hotel and Kiev Fortress











Rus Hotel











mid of Lesia Ukrainka Boulevard











Shchors Street and Hospital Castle gate











fountain with coolers of Palace of Sports











Palace of Sports

++













Cherepanova Hill


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## kaqla dougfa

"Peking To Paris Retro Motor Challenge" on Poshtova square 21.06.13 













































http://interesniy-kiev.livejournal.com/4251161.html


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Levshev




----------



## Igor L.

http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

Obolon District 


















http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Pechersk District 



























http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

Obolon District 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/pejzazh-666539/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kievo-pecherskaya-lavra-vid-s-r-dnepr-664813/


----------



## Igor L.

Early morning in the city /today; my pics/


----------



## Igor L.

Early morning in the city /today; my pics/

Vol.2


----------



## Igor L.

Good morning Kyiv=)









http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Levshev

1. Otradny and Borshchagovka districts, buildings of Aviation University.










2.










3. Three strongmen.










4. Southern Chokolovka and Teremki.










5.










6. Chokolovka.










7.










8. Krasnozvezdny.










9.










10. Shulyavka and TV Tower (385 m)










11. 










12. 










13.










14. KPI Dorms.










15. Aviation University Dorms.










16.










17. court of Appeal.










18. Industrialny Bridge.










19. Karavayevy Dachi Term










20. Kiev Politechnical Institute.










21.










22. 










23.










24.

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/289885.html


----------



## Igor L.

Desna District 









http://camrador1.livejournal.com/30228.html


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/my_city_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/my_city_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/670931/


----------



## Igor L.

*Klovsky Palace*

The palace was built in 1752-1756.









http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/den.didenko


----------



## LaksaLah

credit: ronald_man.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/den.didenko


----------



## Oleg84

*http://vmulder.livejournal.com/71190.html*


----------



## Oleg84

*http://srgktk.livejournal.com/9438.html*


----------



## Igor L.

http://camrador1.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

City Geometry


















http://vk.com/den.didenko


----------



## Igor L.

*National Sports Complex 'Olimpiyskiy'*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, very nice photos from Kiev


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/den.didenko


----------



## Igor L.

*Києво-Печерська лавра | Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*









http://vk.com/my_city_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/my_city_kiev


----------



## _Hawk_

by elektraua


----------



## _Hawk_

by elektraua


----------



## Igor L.

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/andreevskij-arxitektura-vecher-gorod-kiev-nochnoj-676961/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/arxitektura-vecher-gorod-kiev-nochnoj-park-676963/


----------



## Igor L.

Podil Industrial Zone, Obolon District & Desna District 









http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

http://vk.com/id54330248


----------



## Igor L.

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## _Hawk_

by gerva1se


----------



## _Hawk_

by gerva1se


----------



## _Hawk_

by grycik


----------



## _Hawk_

by grycik


----------



## _Hawk_

by grycik


----------



## _Hawk_

by grycik


----------



## _Hawk_

by grycik


----------



## Igor L.

*Podil District*









http://vk.com/my_city_kiev


----------



## Igor L.

http://ked_pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## _Hawk_

by camrador1


----------



## Igor L.

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Architecture lover

Edit.


----------



## kaqla dougfa

http://vk.com/den.didenko


----------



## kaqla dougfa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296415&page=249


----------



## nostalgy

http://cs425226.vk.me/v425226861/4048/qTWfKCHkPhM.jpg


----------



## nostalgy

http://cs311317.vk.me/v311317861/717c/9mhuHkQQjfY.jpg









http://cs311317.vk.me/v311317861/7186/k1BPJFpBumA.jpg
http://camrador1.livejournal.com/75749.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

by http://camrador1.livejournal.com/41007.html


----------



## nostalgy

artemka said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/54379.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/53584.html#cutid1


















http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/53464.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://nau-spb.livejournal.com/225446.html


----------



## nostalgy

artemka said:


>


...


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Kiev :cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1

spectacular city, amazing people.


----------



## Romashka01

http://nikstepanov.livejournal.com

​


----------



## Romashka01

http://bord81.livejournal.com
​


----------



## nostalgy

http://photographers.com.ua/photo/gorodskoy-peyzazh-728855/


----------



## nostalgy

http://interesniy-kiev.livejournal.com/3553571.html#cutid1


----------



## Dakaro

Awesome city


----------



## nostalgy

http://radikal.ua/data/upload/4efc3/6895e/a430ccf6e3.jpg


----------



## nostalgy

http://cs307512.vk.me/v307512786/58d8/W3gfR04DJeo.jpg













































http://camrador1.livejournal.com/80870.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-45296659_322223117/wall-10033000_424828


----------



## Equario

^^
Great view! :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/den.didenko


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/den.didenko?z=photo-27875670_321474948/album-27875670_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_323544444/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-39742852_321783537/wall-10033000_424936


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_323706901/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_323763710/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-25710061_321979087/wall-10033000_425485


----------



## midrise

Kyiv.....is best with FREEDOM!!!!!:rock::rock::gaah::righton:kay::soon::soon::madwife:


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-39742852_322464792/wall-10033000_426526









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_323757833/album-10033000_93601355/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/93488.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/project_photoukraine?from=quick_search&z=photo-41895844_303131648/wall-41895844_133


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/project_photoukraine?from=quick_search&z=photo-41895844_291319057/wall-41895844_76










http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_296758292/album-10033000_141055143


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo88737767_323593277/wall-10033000_452043


----------



## nostalgy

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/bereznyaki-vechernie/


----------



## nostalgy

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/olimpijjskijj/









http://www.dmitriyglota.com/poznyaki-grishko-9/


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_324385806/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_324393706/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Romashka01

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:AMY_81-412​


----------



## Romashka01

http://www.photoclub.com.ua










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Сарапулов










by nik-chop











http://dom3d.livejournal.com/297543.html


----------



## Romashka01

http://vmulder.livejournal.com/

​


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_324476494/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://vlad-vinogradov.livejournal.com/24236.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://vlad-vinogradov.livejournal.com/18272.html#cutid1


----------



## Junkie

Personally I am not impressed with Kiev's skyline. I know it is such a big city with more than 3.5 million inhabitants but, all we can see are commie buildings around the core of the city. Such a large city needs some modern skyscrapers, I hope they will be build in the near future.


----------



## nostalgy

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/dojjti-do-karandasha/


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador1.livejournal.com/82709.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador1.livejournal.com/83339.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador1.livejournal.com/81346.html#cutid1


----------



## Urbanista1

didn't know you had so many tall buildings in Kyiv, very impressive.


----------



## nostalgy

Elektraua said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_325223639/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com/8756.html









http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com/













































http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com/6997.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com/6710.html#cutid1


















http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com/5983.html#cutid1









http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com/3704.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://500px.com/YaroslavGaranin


----------



## nostalgy

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/24652.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://cs618616.vk.me/v618616723/2c4/AZABzZR-6k8.jpg


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-38512821_324179573/wall-10033000_468493


----------



## kaqla dougfa

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/54379.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy

http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/34262.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/34001.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_325681036/album-10033000_00/rev









https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-27875670_324385562/wall-10033000_471220


















http://camrador1.livejournal.com/86925.html#cutid1


----------



## Oleg84

*http://camrador1.livejournal.com/*


----------



## nostalgy

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/94667.html#cutid1


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as usually :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_326196963/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_326328092/album-10033000_00/rev









https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-45296659_325039345/wall-10033000_471660


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievskrysh?z=photo-38512821_324817890/album-38512821_00/rev









https://vk.com/kievskrysh?z=photo-38512821_313831044/album-38512821_00/rev









https://vk.com/kievskrysh?z=photo-38512821_312052591/album-38512821_00/rev









https://vk.com/kievskrysh?z=photo-38512821_311055992/album-38512821_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievskrysh?z=photo-38512821_324976935/album-38512821_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/


----------



## FajnoDanke

The thread name "East or West, KYIV is best!" is absolutely awful  Maybe it would be better to change it to simply "Kyiv - Ukraine"? What do you think, chaps?


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_326481014/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## matchu183

Kiev's potential is unbelievable. In my opinion this is the same league as Copenhagen, Madrid, Berlin and Budapest. Good luck in the reconstruction of the rest of the country because of your capital you do not have to be embarrassed in front of anyone. Greetings from Poland


----------



## Levshev




----------



## Oleg84

*http://elektraua.livejournal.com/94847.html*


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful!


----------



## Coneslammer

It looks much bigger and more dynamic than i would have expected, great pics and fascinating city.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Love it. If it would be inside EU and with low cost carriers, tourism would boom


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_326696865/album-10033000_00/rev









https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_326743359/album-10033000_00/rev









https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_326697052/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_327226537/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## _Hawk_

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/13399.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/12869.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/12517.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/10734.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/10245.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/10199.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/9596.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/8177.html


----------



## _Hawk_

*Hilton Kyiv*


















http://srgktk.livejournal.com/




































http://kiyany.obozrevatel.com/life/34759-v-tsentre-kieva-otkryivaetsya-otel-hilton-kyiv.htm


----------



## nostalgy

http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

In my opinion Kyiv looks like Madrid and Moscow.


----------



## _Hawk_

http://3dtour.ua/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://stepbystep-hdr.livejournal.com/119698.html#cutid1








































































http://3dtour.ua/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://max-kiev.livejournal.com/24059.html


----------



## _Hawk_

by Dima_Korol


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_327649787/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/den.didenko?z=photo-27875670_323880953/album-27875670_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_327927138/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_334238428/wall-10033000_514365


----------



## nostalgy

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/turist/


----------



## nostalgy

http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/35767.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_332941927/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_334390384/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo17515108_332209896/wall-10033000_515188


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/portfolio/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/portfolio/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/portfolio/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/portfolio/


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_333492625/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_333575598/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/30302.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://mark_shejder.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy

http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com/9286.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_335123142/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/103280.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-45121768_333990488/wall-10033000_521888


----------



## Equario

^^
Fabulous! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Oleg84

AirGranada said:


> ^^ I agree Christos, but it is so sad to see how people are dying. hno:


If you agree then dont begin to complicate it more, if you want discuss this so do it on right forum not here. And yes Ukraine now is united as never before.


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://camrador.livejournal.com


----------



## nostalgy

http://michael-bp.livejournal.com/42204.html


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_338839840/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_338922380/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_339002494/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/my_city_kiev?z=photo-45121768_337069932/album-45121768_00/rev


----------



## _Hawk_

http://freedownfall.livejournal.com/46214.html


----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-45121768_337375766/album-45121768_00/rev


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/13993647769/


----------



## nostalgy

http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/231603.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://iunewind.livejournal.com/206326.html


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_339350912/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_339350912/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy

http://photographers.ua/photo/795335/


----------



## nostalgy

http://photographers.ua/photo/789501/


----------



## nostalgy

http://kievstreets.org/photo/391

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## nostalgy

http://grycik.livejournal.com/12993.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://grycik.livejournal.com/12993.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://grycik.livejournal.com/12993.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/310393.html#cutid1


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo5332411_337621601/wall5332411_304


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo5332411_337621608/wall5332411_304









https://vk.com/feed?z=photo5332411_337621630/wall5332411_304


----------



## nostalgy

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/34288.html#cutid1


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://camrador.livejournal.com


----------



## _Hawk_

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://camrador.livejournal.com


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_339125312/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://camrador.livejournal.com


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_340697854/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/114342.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-10033000_340847434/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://free-marta.livejournal.com/673329.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

Elektraua said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy

Elektraua said:


>


....


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/114806.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/114806.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/113824.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/113824.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/114671.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://mark-shejder.io.ua/album690406_0#p28888643


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_339778683/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_339774305/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_339897685/album-39742852_00/rev









https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_339941681/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com/10871.html


----------



## Oleg84

*Bonus*






*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBGHdqXuD0E*


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/115226.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

Elektraua said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/115856.html


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/115856.html


----------



## natalichka19

Amsterdam is beauty in evening http://www.anywalls.com/74727-most-amsterdam-nederland-amsterdam-niderlandy-gorod-vecher.html


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_340765481/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## Oleg84

nostalgy said:


> ...


Немає сенсу дублювати те що вже існує в даній темі, це стосується усіх.


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_340811979/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/116662.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/116662.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/shadow_roof?z=photo65168873_343755375/photos65168873


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/121090.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/121410.html#cutid1


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/121714.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/121714.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/122111.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/122111.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/36342.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/35694.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/36371.html#cutid1


----------



## Oleg84

*http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/40172.html*


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/122294.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/122294.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/122508.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/122508.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://camrador.livejournal.com/122731.html#cutid1


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice photos from Kiev :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy

http://my-sokol.livejournal.com/252348.html#cutid1


----------



## Oleg84

*http://vk.com/my_kyiv*
*http://vk.com/kievcity*


----------



## Romashka01

by chizhen​


----------



## Romashka01

http://tobefree27.livejournal.com


----------



## Romashka01

http://geometria.tv/users/126184
​


----------



## Romashka01

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_349252679/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_349512794/album-10033000_00/rev









http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/38145.html


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_347831891/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_349511885/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_349647385/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://fere-expertt.livejournal.com/10421.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://fere-expertt.livejournal.com/10421.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://fere-expertt.livejournal.com/10421.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://fere-expertt.livejournal.com/10421.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_349770848/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-10033000_349909418/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/tuskiev?z=photo-47787732_349625964/album-47787732_00/rev


----------



## jutinyoung

nostalgy said:


> http://fere-expertt.livejournal.com/10421.html#cutid1


the first photo, that's amazing building


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_349910189/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

Ukraine, Kiev. by lights2008, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_352954344/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_352863831/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_353437789/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-10033000_353437378/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oleg84

*http://srgktk.livejournal.com/17464.html*


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/39543.html


----------



## Mr.JACOB

In my opinion one of the best european cities.


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_353661597/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/17464.html


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-31221407_352883617/album-31221407_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-10033000_355051312/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oleg84

*http://vk.com/kievcity*


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_355262270/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-10033000_355897933/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://pp.vk.me/c540101/v540101884/1e413/HRr489dc6GA.jpg

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_356026129/album-10033000_00/rev

>>>>


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/camrador?z=photo2559861_350759321/photos2559861


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_356734868/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oleg84

*http://srgktk.livejournal.com/18195.html*


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/roman_surovtsev


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður

http://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

http://vlad-vinogradov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oleg84

*http://vk.com/kievcity*


----------



## Kænugarður

http://allaa-h.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður

http://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/kiev-andreevskiy-spusk-i-vozdvizhenka-829612/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/rodnoy-gorod-827112/


----------



## Equario




----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/858879/


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo2559861_352231661/feed_suggested


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo2559861_352231651/feed_suggested


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/camrador?z=photo2559861_352231654/photos2559861









https://vk.com/camrador?z=photo2559861_352231644/photos2559861


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/camrador?z=photo2559861_352231642/photos2559861









https://vk.com/camrador?z=photo2559861_352231636/photos2559861


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/854191/









http://photographers.ua/photo/855216/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/858493/


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_359450281/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_359449914/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_359440329/album-10033000_00/rev

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Kænugarður

^^ ^^ gloomy day + bad camera angle = bad picture hno:
P.S. Please select only quality pics.


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/866231/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy

http://zorge-ua.blogspot.com/2015/03/blog-post.html


----------



## Kænugarður

https://500px.com/anna_romanova


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## _Hawk_

http://est.ua/press/news/56395/


----------



## Kænugarður

Railway Station









https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

United colors of Kyiv=)









https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

https://fotki.yandex.ua/users/sergeev-fcsd


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## _Hawk_

Ramada Hotel









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7098/7287239586_084be932b4_o.jpg


----------



## Kænugarður

http://visittoukraine.com/en/


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## _Hawk_

Mezhigorie

1.

























































































http://3dtour.ua


----------



## _Hawk_

^^

Mezhigorie

2.






























































http://dniprovych.livejournal.com/117571.html


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.flickr.com/photos/smuta2006/page3/


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

https://fotki.yandex.ua/users/sergeev-fcsd


----------



## Kænugarður

http://nsc-olimpiyskiy.com.ua/ua/gallery/photo_gallery/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394_0


----------



## Kænugarður

https://www.facebook.com/stas.muhin.5


----------



## Kænugarður

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7252282884/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

Evening silhouettes









https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Oleg84

*http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/43383.html*


----------



## Kænugarður

Pozniaky-Osokorky, Darnytsia District




























Pozniaky-Osokorky, Darnytsia District, the most high-rise residential area in Europe (over two hundred buildings of 20 to 38 floors).


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.flickr.com/photos/constant-skirko


----------



## Kænugarður

https://instagram.com/constant_enquist/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/42966.html


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/885375/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/AleksandrKonyushokNikon2/album/23011/


----------



## Oleg84

*https://www.flickr.com/*


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/kiiv-voseni-5-868700/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://roman-grabezhov.livejournal.com/10447.html


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/novopecherskie-lipki/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://free-marta.livejournal.com


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/led-tronulsya-592422/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/VladimirTochanenko/


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

Urban life in Kyiv


























































































http://photographers.ua/Photolapa/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

Podil District (former district of artisans and small traders)


















http://mark-shejder.io.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/888094/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

https://500px.com/alexirnoff


----------



## Kænugarður

http://mark-shejder.io.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://mark-shejder.io.ua/


----------



## Oleg84

*http://srgktk.livejournal.com/20249.html*


----------



## Kænugarður

http://mark-shejder.io.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/sofiyskiy-sobor-noch-888377/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/simmetriya-888754/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/888824/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://mark-shejder.io.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Kænugarður

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður

New school in Pechersk District



























































































https://vk.com/albums-62627826
https://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Oleg84

*http://podolsky.io.ua/album*


----------



## Kænugarður

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.radiosvoboda.org/author/95332.html


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_370853837/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/20249.html#cutid1


----------



## Kænugarður

...


nostalgy said:


> https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/892092/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/santana/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/kran-zhk-santana/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/893278/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/894684/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://mainpeople.ua


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/dnipro-895538/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/895764/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://mesta.kiev.ua/art/539-kyiv-sculpture-project-2012.html


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3825911


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3825911


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3825911


----------



## Kænugarður

Suburbs of Kyiv








































































http://interiorgoda.com.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður

Suburbs of Kyiv




































http://interiorgoda.com.ua


----------



## Kænugarður

Suburbs of Kyiv








































































http://interiorgoda.com.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.chervonakalina.com.ua/en/


----------



## Volonski

crap....


----------



## Kænugarður

^^ ^^
Your latest posts in other threads: 


Volonski said:


> Horrible hno:





Volonski said:


> such a horrible design.....


I think that you need to seek help from a psychologist.
=========================================









http://photographers.ua/photo/dogonyu-896878/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/AleksandrKonyushokNikon2/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/900250/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://camrador.livejournal.com/


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://camrador.livejournal.com/161991.html


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/900749/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/900879/


----------



## Oleg84

*http://srgktk.livejournal.com/21971.html*


----------



## Oleg84

*http://camrador.livejournal.com/162209.html*


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Kænugarður

Good morning Kyiv









http://photographers.ua/photo/miski-dzhungli-900173/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/AleksandrKonyushokNikon2/


----------



## alex_lviv

Сапраўды старая архітэктура Кіева ды Львова моцна адрозьніваюцца. Калі гаварыць нават пра збудаванні пачатку 20 стагодьзья то у Кіеве выразна пераважае цагляная архітэктура ды вельмы рэдка сустракаюцца прыклады атынькавання фадаў.


----------



## Kænugarður

^^ ^^
1. English is the only language what we are using in the international forums. 
2. You're wrong. Unfortunately, most of the historic buildings in Kyiv have plastered facades. I like the brick facades.


----------



## Kænugarður

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/AleksandrKonyushokNikon2/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/big-city-lights-902280/


----------



## Kænugarður

(с) flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Kænugarður

https://500px.com/jdtnt


----------



## Kænugarður

*Rusanivsky Canal*









https://500px.com/awsm_nick


----------



## Kænugarður

https://500px.com/pvekla


----------



## Kænugarður

https://500px.com/JohnWright5


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/mihaylivskiy-sobor-898823/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.photosight.ru/users/380168/


----------



## alex_lviv

O, your photos of Kościół św. Mikołaja is just charming!!


----------



## Kænugarður

Kyiv Police 



































































































https://www.facebook.com/yuliya.babych.3


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Kænugarður

https://500px.com/volodymyr3395


----------



## Kænugarður

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tarmo888









https://500px.com/nquasar


----------



## Kænugarður

(с) flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Oleg84

*http://vk.com/kievcity*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Kænugarður

Obolon District









http://photographers.ua/photo/obolon-904253/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://www.dmitriyglota.com


----------



## Kænugarður

https://500px.com/polyushkosergey


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/905567/


----------



## Kænugarður

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_375655861/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_376004802/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_375883749/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_375882207/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_375656327/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Kænugarður

^^ ...someone overdid it with the processing of pics.



nostalgy said:


> https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_375655861/album-10033000_00/rev


hno:


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/905767/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/906154/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Kænugarður

http://photographers.ua/photo/905177/


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_373534639/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/45536.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.letsfly.com.ua/fotogalereya/category/1-nash-kiev


----------



## _Hawk_

http://ua-travels.livejournal.com/2010918.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/









https://vk.com/feed?z=photo5332411_337621630/wall5332411_304


----------



## _Hawk_

by Levshev


----------



## Oleg84

*http://skyandmethod.com/*


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.dmitriyglota.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/11-3.jpg


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/165721.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/165721.html


----------



## Oleg84

*http://camrador.livejournal.com/164891.html*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Oleg84

*http://vk.com/kievcity*


----------



## Oleg84

*http://camrador.livejournal.com/166787.html*


----------



## An-178

http://photographers.ua/photo/kievo-pecherskaya-lavra-908372/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/166915.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/166915.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/166915.html


----------



## _Hawk_

by Dima Korol









by Dima Korol


----------



## An-178

http://ivankurchenko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oleg84

*http://vk.com/kievcity*


----------



## Oleg84

*http://zander-nikita.livejournal.com/*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Kiev :cheers:


----------



## _Hawk_

http://foto.ua/gallery/photos/585304.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_378282566/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_378235827/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_377479615/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_378313912/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## _Hawk_

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_377479291/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_377308067/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_377292517/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_377292468/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_377292292/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_377292220/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_377050388/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## _Hawk_

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_377183481/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_377228168/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_376565781/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_376933807/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## _Hawk_

http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_374730920/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_374860987/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_373332631/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_375655483/album-10033000_00/rev









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_375421602/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## _Hawk_

http://io.ua/20137400


----------



## An-178

http://photographers.ua/photo/festival-pisanok-2015-v-sofii-kievskoy-912869/


----------



## An-178

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

Lavra Hotel, 1849










Church of the Annunciation in Lavra, 1904-1905









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Bell Tower in Lower Lavra, 1759-1762









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Kovnir Bell Tower at Far Caves, 1752-1761









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

*All Saints Church, 1696-1698*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

The Kovnir Building, 1688, rebuilt after a fire by architect Stepan Kovnir in 1744-1746


















http://ua-archi.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/107522982









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/119677407


----------



## Oleg84

*http://m-a-d-m-a-x.livejournal.com/*


----------



## Oplot-M

^^ Kyiv Pechersk Lavra is the largest Christian monastery in the world. :cheers2:


----------



## Oplot-M

Monks' cells, 1720-1721









House of abbot of the Kyiv Pechersk Lavra, 1689 (the house was rebuilt in 1745 & 1823-1824)








http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

The Golden Gates










The Ranaissance Hotel 
















http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/49022.html


----------



## Oplot-M

The building of 'Maria Community' of the Red Cross, 1913-1915


















^^ The statues symbolize the 'Mercy', 'Life', 'Love' and 'Medicine'


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

The building of the former Trinity People's House, 1901-1902









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Monks' cells at Far Caves, 1857









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Hospital church and hospital for the poor pilgrims, 1848-50, rebuilt in 1866 and 1899









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Monks Library, 1902









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Refectory & the Refectory Church, 1893-1895









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/117901923

Interior of Refectory, 1903








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/122416842

Interior of Refectory Church

















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/117901923


----------



## Oplot-M

Apartment House 'Castle of Richard the Lionheart', 1902-1904


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Equario




----------



## An-178

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/122652578


----------



## Oplot-M

by Bakayenko Andrey (alasprut), http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=135329


----------



## _Hawk_

http://vk.com/dearkyiv?z=photo-7177686_378522968/wall-7177686_193692


----------



## _Hawk_

http://vk.com/dearkyiv?z=photo-7177686_378522623/album-7177686_00/rev


----------



## _Hawk_

http://antonviolin.livejournal.com/8842.html


----------



## _Hawk_

Дарницький міст




























Міст Патона



















Московський міст









Міст метро










Південний міст








http://antonviolin.livejournal.com/10150.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://roman-grabezhov.livejournal.com/3904.html


----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## Oplot-M

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/123353586


----------



## Oplot-M

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/123375758


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_381157947/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_381170575/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## Oplot-M

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/119417731


----------



## Oplot-M

Apartment House, 1904-1905


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68945051


----------



## Oplot-M

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

Residential house, 1872-1875









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/112303075


----------



## Oplot-M

Apartment House (the hotel now), 1876, the building was rebuilt in 1901









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Institute for Noble Maidens, 1838-1843, the building was rebuilt in 1903-1904









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Gymnasium (Grammar School), 1847-1850









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Monument to Princess Olga









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70231938


----------



## Oplot-M

http://antonviolin.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

Pechersk District













































http://antonviolin.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

Lieberman Mansion, 1870s









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Church of the Saviour at Berestove, 1113-1125



Oplot-M said:


> The church was rebuilt in 1640-1643 but inside have been preserved the medieval vaults and some 12th-century frescoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frescoes of 12-17th centuries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12th century fresco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medieval masonry of facade of the church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.videnovum.com/ukraine/
> http://en.kplavra.kiev.ua/Podiji_20032014_rokiv_povjazani_z_cerkvoju_Spasa_na_Berestovi.html
> http://www.kplavra.kiev.ua/Zhivopis_cerkvi_Spasa_na_Berestovi.html


----------



## Oplot-M

Gate Church of the Holy Trinity, 1106-1108



Oplot-M said:


> The church was rebuilt in the 17th/18th centuries but south facade of the church has remained unchanged since the 12th century
> 
> South facade of the church (12th century)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian Baroque painting in the Gate Church of the Holy Trinity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.kplavra.kiev.ua/
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/124156815


----------



## Oplot-M

Apartment House, 1890s









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## comrade7

Wow, Kiev looks so good! A lot of new buildings and also many old buildings renovated. Cheers from Poland. :cheers:


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/926383/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/eta-doroga-privedet-k-hramu-930560/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/Yuras/


----------



## Oplot-M

Baroque painting in Lavra









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92980408


----------



## Oplot-M

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/124416732


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/na-poshtoviy-933273/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Today (half an hour ago)






















































by me


----------



## Oplot-M

pics taken by me


----------



## Oplot-M

Good coffee in a good location=)









by me


----------



## Oplot-M




----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*









http://photographers.ua/photo/mobilofoto-iphone-lavra-kiievo-pecherska-lavra-947522/


----------



## zeis

^^ Beautiful!


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.kto-to.com/photos/travel/kiev/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://www.facebook.com/komy.vgory


----------



## Oplot-M

https://www.facebook.com/komy.vgory


----------



## Oplot-M

http://vk.com/inifrey?z=photo38661873_391212792/photos38661873


----------



## _Hawk_

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_393873462/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oplot-M

source


----------



## Oplot-M

http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Apartment House, 1903-1904









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

Apartment House, 1890s









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/oduhotvorenie-951408/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/951905/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/utrennyaya-pushistost-952589/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://camrador.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

*Gulevychivna House, 1595-1603*

The house belonged to a noblewoman Elizabeth Gulevych (also known as Halshka Gulevychivna)









^^ ^^
The coat of arms of the Gulevych Family









^^ ^^
Elizabeth Gulevych (Halshka Gulevychivna)


















by me


----------



## Oplot-M

*Podil District*



























^^ ^^
Podil Christmas tree /each district of Kyiv has its own Christmas tree/









by me


----------



## Oplot-M

*Refectory Church of Holy Spirit, 1630s*

Refectory Church of Holy Spirit was considerably renovated in 1695


















pics taken by me


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/186274.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://camrador.livejournal.com/186274.html


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/khmilartem


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Oplot-M

source


----------



## Saudad

Ar-Rahma Mosque
Photo - Eugene Shutoff


----------



## Oplot-M

It's the first mosque that was built in Kyiv during the centuries-old history of the city. ^^


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/955133/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/956126/


----------



## Oplot-M

*З Новим Роком!
Happy New Year!*









http://photographers.ua/photo/z-novim-rokom-955841/


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*


















http://photographers.ua/Sergey1/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/SergiyKotko/


----------



## Oplot-M

Warm December 









http://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/Sergey1/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/KosmenkoDmitriy/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/KosmenkoDmitriy/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/djohn_photographer


----------



## Oplot-M

http://untranssite.org/view/21476/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/inifrey


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/sergeyyatsuk


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/alexrodoman


----------



## Oplot-M

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/VadimDimitroff/









http://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/michael_murzakhanov


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/korolpaul


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/neverhood81


----------



## Oplot-M

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Oleg84

*https://500px.com/ilyascherbinin*


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/polyushkosergey


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/patrykanski


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/Klimat/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/960740/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://zander-nikita.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://zander-nikita.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/vgitnic









https://500px.com/sanzi


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/JDtnt/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Oplot-M

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Oplot-M

source


----------



## Oplot-M

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/yuriytatarenko


----------



## Oplot-M

Oplot-M said:


> LDS (Mormon) Temple











https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/prokofiev


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/juliaberezovska


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/sergey_rabchevsky


----------



## Oplot-M

http://fere-expertt.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Urban Legend

Kyiv is really one of the most beautiful cities in Europe.


----------



## Oplot-M

http://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Volonski

Urban Legend said:


> Kyiv is really one of the most beautiful cities in Europe.


According to Economist Kiev is now among the ten least liveable cities in the world (just above Tripoli and Damascus) 

http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/08/daily-chart-5


----------



## Oplot-M

In the World Internet we can find a lot of ratings to suit every taste.

BTW, Hornsby is the capital of the world (without a doubt)


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/963559/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/964048/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/879350/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

*Podil District*


















http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/905767/


----------



## Oplot-M

*Obolon District*









https://500px.com/juliaberezovska


----------



## Oplot-M

*Protasiv Yar*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/caner



























https://vk.com/protasivyar


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/onepiece2013


----------



## Saudad

Photo - Eugene Shutoff


----------



## Oplot-M

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://naumenko-ua.livejournal.com/8016.html


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/predvesennee-967905/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/imp


----------



## Oplot-M

Oplot-M said:


> St. Nicholas Cathedral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://xb.io.ua/album68561_0





























https://vk.com/sergey_rabchevsky


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/lizaakulova


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/3na10v8


----------



## BEE2

Oplot-M said:


> https://vk.com/onepiece2013



It is interesting to see such a nice Gothic Cathedral in Orthodox Kiev.
In What year was this cathedral built?


----------



## BEE2

Oplot-M said:


> In the World Internet we can find a lot of ratings to suit every taste.
> 
> BTW, Hornsby is the capital of the world (without a doubt)



Someone has to self educate himself how many cities we have on the earth 
before jumping into the conclusion.hno:


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

BEE2 said:


> It is interesting to see such a nice Gothic Cathedral in Orthodox Kiev.
> In What year was this cathedral built?


1899-1917


----------



## Oplot-M

BEE2 said:


> before jumping into the conclusion.


Arthur Volonski is a Russian troll. That says it all.



BEE2 said:


> It is interesting to see such a nice Gothic Cathedral in Orthodox Kiev.


Kyiv is a multi-confessional city (not the orthodox). 



BEE2 said:


> In What year was this cathedral built?





Vitaliy Romanov said:


> 1899-1917


1899-1909


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*

The Kyiv Pechersk Lavra (Monastery of the Caves) was founded in the mid-11th century and is one of the most famous and important monasteries in the history of the Europe. It's the largest Christian monastery in the world. 
The architectural complex of Kyiv Pechersk Lavra is included in the UNESCO World Heritage List. 









https://photographers.ua/Sensei/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://photographers.ua/photo/991331/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## nostalgy




----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev


----------



## nostalgy




----------



## Oplot-M

http://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## nostalgy




----------



## Oplot-M

http://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## nostalgy




----------



## Oplot-M

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mediaoleg


----------



## nostalgy

http://grenka89.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M

*Obolon District*









https://500px.com/ahtamar


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_417783820/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oplot-M

pics taken by me


----------



## Oplot-M

pics taken by me


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/mihail_beloglazov


----------



## Oplot-M

by me


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/mihail_beloglazov


----------



## Oplot-M

https://photographers.ua/photo/996007/


----------



## Oplot-M

http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/266885.html


----------



## Oplot-M

http://www.psfoto.com.ua/


----------



## Bardia Saeedi

Interesting mixture of Eastern and Western influences


----------



## Oplot-M

Neo-Baroque Mansion, 1900s




































http://the-city.kiev.ua/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## nostalgy

http://www.streetartnews.net/2016/05/kenor-paints-a-whole-train-in-kiev-ukraine.html


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_419607737/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/albums-45121768?z=photo-45121768_396277299/photos-45121768


----------



## nostalgy

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/24808.html


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_419747811/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/kievdaynight


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/diggtour?z=photo-41001076_417454857/wall-41001076_7059


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_419888048/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/137949.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

http://photographers.ua/photo/955133/


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/my_city_kiev?z=photo31016394_414173008/wall-45121768_82152


----------



## Oplot-M

Early morning in the city 









by me


----------



## Oplot-M

Photo was taken by me over 5 years ago


----------



## Oplot-M

https://vk.com/kievcity


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_420452760/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oplot-M

*St. Andrew's Church, 1747-1754*









https://photographers.ua/photo/slavetna-svyatinya-999817/


----------



## Oplot-M

*Obolon District*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1001095/


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_420762267/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_418350916/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

http://srgktk.livejournal.com/24569.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_420907097/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oplot-M

Oplot-M said:


> Neo-Baroque Mansion, 1900s











https://www.flickr.com/photos/wallacefsk


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/polyushkosergey


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/pacific.atom?z=photo244798749_421372569/photos244798749


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/pacific.atom?z=photo244798749_421372451/photos244798749


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/pacific.atom?z=photo244798749_420792299/photos244798749


----------



## Oplot-M

*Obolon District*


















https://photographers.ua/SergeySergeos


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_421466171/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_421564347/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oplot-M

http://style-photo.com.ua/


----------



## Oplot-M

https://500px.com/biathlonua


----------



## Oplot-M

*International Airport Kyiv (Zhuliany)*

The International Airport Kyiv is the second most important airport of the capital of Ukraine.

*Terminal A*









*Terminal B*


















*Terminal D* (only for domestic flights)








http://kyivcity.travel/transport/avia/juliani?locale=en


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv Metro Bridge*









http://transit.parovoz.com/muralista/pg_view.php?ID=35727


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo244798749_422087821/feed_suggested


----------



## Oplot-M

http://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_423155272/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## Oplot-M

http://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_423419850/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_421072196/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_423419646/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_423271522/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_423155813/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy

https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_423420215/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## _Hawk_

http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/48577.html


----------



## _Hawk_

http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/48577.html


----------



## Saudad




----------



## Saudad




----------



## Saudad




----------



## Saudad




----------



## Equario

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIAXLYDhFS2/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://bierbaumer.livejournal.com


----------



## Oleg84

*http://skyandmethod.com/*


----------



## Oleg84

*http://skyandmethod.com/*


----------



## _Hawk_

https://apostrophe.ua/news/politics...yi-ptichego-poleta-eksklyuzivnyie-foto/118809


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*'LeapKids' Kindergarten in Pechersk District, Kyiv* 
/2017/






























































































































More pics (+video): http://leapkids.com.ua/video/ 

http://abcnews.com.ua/
https://dom.ria.com/uk/news/210865.html
https://nv.ua/ukr/style/life/events...ili-b-zalishitisja-navit-dorosli-1351422.html


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Autumn 2017* 







































































































































http://abcnews.com.ua/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Winter 2017-2018* 


























































































































































http://abcnews.com.ua/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

http://abcnews.com.ua/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

*Street Life*




































































































https://nashkiev.ua/
http://the-village.com.ua/


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.pizzatravel.com.ua/rus/Ukraina/3/kiev_s_visoti


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.pizzatravel.com.ua/rus/Ukraina/3/kiev_s_visoti


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Podil District* 




































http://gals.kiev-foto.info/fotografii-kievskogo-podola-photos-of-kiev-podil/


----------



## domtoren

*Impressive thread!*

Hello, this thread is really impressive, especially the aerials and drone photos. 
Are there grammar and spelling dissidents in your city? I noted a strange phenomenon: after having learned the basics of your language in this book










I set out to find local news apps and I found one called "44" in a green square but its undertitle was Киeв and not Київ as it should be according to the textbook and the news content is also not written according to the rules in the book. Also some links like the one to Skyandmethod.com (drone photographers) lead to a site which uses an alternative spelling and grammar. Where does that come from? Hackers, viruses, major spelling and grammar reform or does your language have two spellings (like Dutch also had, in the sixties and seventies there was a "progressive" spelling together with the official one but now it has fallen in disuse)? Strangely enough, the spelling in the shops and traffic signs does stick to the textbook rules. Is there something wrong with my computer and tablet, have some apps and sites been hacked or...?????


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Early morning in the city 




































https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

domtoren said:


> Hello, this thread is really impressive, especially the aerials and drone photos.
> Are there grammar and spelling dissidents in your city? I noted a strange phenomenon: after having learned the basics of your language in this book
> 
> I set out to find local news apps and I found one called "44" in a green square but its undertitle was Киeв and not Київ as it should be according to the textbook and the news content is also not written according to the rules in the book. Also some links like the one to Skyandmethod.com (drone photographers) lead to a site which uses an alternative spelling and grammar. Where does that come from? Hackers, viruses, major spelling and grammar reform or does your language have two spellings (like Dutch also had, in the sixties and seventies there was a "progressive" spelling together with the official one but now it has fallen in disuse)? Strangely enough, the spelling in the shops and traffic signs does stick to the textbook rules. Is there something wrong with my computer and tablet, have some apps and sites been hacked or...?????


Kiev is transliteration from Russian language and it was used during Russian and Soviet occupation of Ukraine. After Ukraine got independence we started using Kyiv as correct English version of Київ, however old version is still being used both outside and inside Ukraine. Kyiv-Kiev issue is same as Mumbai-Bombei or Peking-Beijing issues.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/photo/lavra-osen-pecherska-lavra-1146729/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Snowy Kyiv



























https://www.facebook.com/maxim.ritus


----------



## artemka

St. Andrew's church









St. Nicholas' church on the water


















slab commieblock









depot of subway Obolon


----------



## Volpacchiotto

*Snowy Kyiv*, Vol. 2 









https://www.pinterest.com









https://www.pinterest.com/pin/364862007296804490/









http://blog.radissonblu.com/plan-winter-city-break-kyiv-part-1/


----------



## domtoren

Volpacchiotto said:


> Kiev is transliteration from Russian language and it was used during Russian and Soviet occupation of Ukraine. After Ukraine got independence we started using Kyiv as correct English version of Київ, however old version is still being used both outside and inside Ukraine. Kyiv-Kiev issue is same as Mumbai-Bombei or Peking-Beijing issues.


Thanks. Is Russian still used as language in Kyiv local news media and has it not been replaced by Ukrainian? Is the majority of inhabitants of Kyiv not Ukrainian-speaking? I found some local news apps from Lviv and other smaller cities which are in correct Ukrainian but none from Kyiv nor from Odesa by the way.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Especially for *domtoren*



> *The City of Kyiv*
> The language structure of Kyiv City, according to the All-Ukrainian Population Census ‘2001 data, is characterized by the following data: the part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals 92.3% of the population of the Kyiv City. The percentage of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 7.2% of the population.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/regions/reg_mkyiv/





> *Odesa Region*
> The language structure of the region is characterized by the following data: the part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals 46.3% of the population of the region. The part of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 41.9% of the population.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/regions/reg_odes/





> *Ukraine*
> The language structure of Ukraine, according to the data of the All-Ukrainian census of the population, is various. The part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals 67.5% of the population of Ukraine. The percentage of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 29.6% of the population. The part of other languages, specified like mother tongue, during the period that have passed since previous census has increased by 0.4 percentage points and accounts for 2.9%.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/regions/reg_ukr/


The Ukrainian is the main language of the majority of all-Ukrainian mass media.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/Photolapa


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*St. Nicholas Roman Catholic Cathedral*
/Gothic Revival, 1899-1909/ 










*St. Andrew's Church*
/Baroque Style, 1747-1754, consecrated in 1767/









https://olegstelmakh.com


----------



## Volpacchiotto

New townhouses in Obolon District


















http://www.the-village.com.ua/









http://ital-kvartal.com.ua


----------



## Equario

*Tetris Hall, Kyiv* 
/2016/









Photo by Oleg Stelmakh









lun.ua


----------



## Equario

Pics by Oleg Stelmakh


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Baroque architecture in Kyiv


















https://photographers.ua/Gazda


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov 









https://photographers.ua/SergeyGurin


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Kyiv Olympic Stadium



























Pics by Oleg Stelmakh


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/Vladini1


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/photo/moy-kiev-1172117/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Bridges in Kyiv* 









Source


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/photo/vesna-v-kitaevo-1173191/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

A series of black and white pics of Kyiv













































https://photographers.ua/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Photo by Vlad Vasylkevych


----------



## Volpacchiotto

A series of black and white pics of Kyiv, Vol. 2













































https://photographers.ua/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/Sensey2/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/AndreyKosenko/album/78441/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Opening of a new residential complex in Kyiv













































































































https://bfontanov.com/
http://abcnews.com.ua/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra* 































































Pics by Maxim Ritus (a.k.a. m_a_d_m_a_x)


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Metro Bridge in Kyiv









https://photographers.ua/AndreyKosenko/album/78441/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/IgorChervonenko/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Summer thunderstorm in Kyiv



























https://photographers.ua/IgorChervonenko/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Rainy Kyiv









https://photographers.ua/photo/1178596/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/54837/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://olegstelmakh.com/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/photo/1179725/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/photo/1180465/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/photo/1166609/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/SergeySlonitskyiSergeos/album/40683/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Street Life









https://photographers.ua/ 









https://www.facebook.com/vseua/






















































https://the-village.com.ua


----------



## ValterPravnik

Was the name of the city actually Kyiv or Kiev when it was founded?


----------



## Volpacchiotto

@ValterPravnik

Kyiv was founded by prince *Kyi*, not *Kie*.
^^ ^^
That’s why my capital is called *Kyi*v, not *Kie*v.
^^ ^^









That’s correct for Ukrainian speakers and foreigners.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://olegstelmakh.com


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/


----------



## christos-greece

To all in this thread:
*Posts with political or off topic issues/discussions are not allowed, and will be deleted.*


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/photo/1181893/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Sophia Square* 









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Obolon District* 






















































Pics by Serhiy Hrynkevych


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Kyiv's Skyline* 









https://www.behance.net/gallery/28621551/hotel-interior-photography-Hilton-Kyiv


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/photo/dnepr-kiev-lavra-1046162/









https://photographers.ua/photo/vecher-verbnogo-voskresenjya-lavra-1079147/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/GalinaLypchuk/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://www.instagram.com/zorge_ua/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Kyiv's skylines* 

*Left bank* 









*Right bank* 








Pics by user Qtaкa


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Pics by Max Marko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Pics by Alex


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/Vladini1/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Photo by Alex


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Trinity Church in Golosievsky District, 1763-1767









https://photographers.ua/photo/996019/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Mobile Photography









https://www.facebook.com/kiev.klab/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Summer in Kyiv









https://photographers.ua/photo/1182100/ 









https://photographers.ua/photo/leto-1000403/ 









https://photographers.ua/photo/sladkoe-924731/ 




































https://photographers.ua/Yuras/













































https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

H-Tower Multifunctional Complex (Hilton Hotel and Luxury Apartments)


















https://www.behance.net/gallery/28621551/hotel-interior-photography-Hilton-Kyiv


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Mariyinsky Palace*, 1744-1752









https://photographers.ua/TatjyanaKalinichenko/









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Visit_of_Prince_Nikolaus_of_Liechtenstein_to_Ukraine_04.jpg


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Poshtova Square* 


















https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Photo by Alex


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/Gazda/ 

*Kyiv is the greenest European metropolis*: https://www.archdaily.com/883707/satellite-images-ranks-europes-greenest-and-not-so-green-cities


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/photo/po-nad-vitrila-line-pisnya-tsya-hmari-1004105/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*The new building of the theater in Podil Disctrict of Kyiv*, 2017 



































































































All pics were taken by Andriy Avdeenko

The project received a large number of negative reviews, as the new theater building is located in the historic merchant district, but many people like the new building of the theater.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/Sergey1/album/65718/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

During the first half of the year 2018, the number of tourists in Kyiv increased by 24% (compared to the same period last year). The largest number of tourists visit Kyiv from Belarus, Israel, USA, Germany, Turkey, Great Britain, Azerbaijan, Italy, France & Georgia but recently there has been a constant increase number of tourists from the countries of the Far East, primarily from Japan and China.









Photo Credit









Photo Credit


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Urban Life































































https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/photo/budni-1188408/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

After the Rain









Photo by Serhiy Hrynkevych


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/54837/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Pics by Sergiy Kotko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Podil District of Kyiv* 









https://500px.com/itykhyi


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/LudmilaZaitseva/


----------



## Equario

*Kyiv* 









https://photographers.ua/SergiyKotko/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/photo/1190702/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Land Bank, 1911










Apartment buildings in Sophia Square, the late 19th/early 20th century 









Pics by Oleksandr (a.k.a. Oleksandr777)


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Pics by Sergiy Kotko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Pics by Sergiy Kotko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Pics by Sergiy Kotko


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Last summer days






















































https://photographers.ua/Yuras/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Holy Trinity Church of the Trinity Monastery of St. Jonas, 1870s









Photo by Oleksandr (a.k.a. Oleksandr777)


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/OleksandrHuchok/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://vk.com/sergeyyatsuk


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Apartment Buildings on Andriyivskyy Descent*, 1900-1910s








Photo by Andriy Kharkovoy




































Pics by SergeyUA


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Apartment Building* (early 20th century) 


















Pics by SergeyUA


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Pics by Oleksandr (a.k.a. Oleksandr777)


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Kyiv Street Style* 








































































Link


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Kyiv Street Style*, Part II











































































































































































Link


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*'Sherwood' Apartment Building*, Kyiv
/2016/


















Link


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

House on the water in Kyiv
/2010s/






























































































































Pics by Nastya Vesnyanka


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Church of the Nativity of the Blessed Virgin Mary, 1696* & *Kovnir's Bell Tower at Far Caves, 1761* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/v-lavre-1195331/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Kyiv's Skyline* 









https://camrador.livejournal.com/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Sophia Square in Kyiv* 









https://photographers.ua/TatjyanaKretova/


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice people's photos :cheers:


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Pics by Oleksandr (a.k.a. Oleksandr777)


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*St George's Cathedral*, 1696-1701









https://photographers.ua/photo/v-vydubitskom-monastyre-2-1196582/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Pics by Oleksandr (a.k.a. Oleksandr777)


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Hydropark (Hidropark) in Kyiv









https://photographers.ua/photo/1190556/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/photo/lavra-1196840/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Refectory & Refectory Church of the Kyiv Pechersk Lavra, 1893-1895










Interiors,1899-1903 



























Pics by SergeyUA


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Kyiv Urban Style












































































































https://www.the-village.com.ua/


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/photo/skriz-viki-1204660/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Deserted Beach in Autumn Day 









https://photographers.ua/photo/1204115/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://photographers.ua/photo/1204447/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/photo/kiiv-mihaylivskiy-sobor-1207505/









https://photographers.ua/photo/vechirniy-kiiv-1207277/


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Golden autumn days in Kyiv






















































https://photographers.ua/Yuras/













































https://photographers.ua/Photolapa/


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

https://photographers.ua/photo/yak-tebe-ne-lyubiti-kiieve-miy-1208508/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/MaxPopelnyukh1/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Mormon Temple in Kyiv









https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

A local resident
(photo was taken in Holosiiv District of Kyiv)









https://photographers.ua/photo/splyu-scho-ne-bachish-1211767/

...and mural in Kyiv








https://www.flickr.com/photos/oleksandr777/45517639792/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/photo/rankova-krasa-andriivskoi-1210514/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Contemporary architecture in the suburbs of Kyiv



Art Nouveau City said:


> Contemporary low-rise residential buildings in the suburb of Kyiv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://novobudovy.com/kotedzhi/kotedzhni-mistechka-kyieva/kyiv





Art Nouveau City said:


> Contemporary villa in a suburb of Kyiv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## UztoUS

beauitful city, but has it started to snow yet?


----------



## Art Nouveau City

In Kyiv, usually, the winter is mild and pleasant, with temperatures hovering around -3 to +5 degrees Celsius, but this year, the snow covered the streets of Kyiv in the middle of November.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.flickr.com/photos/oleksandr777/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/Gazda/album/73914/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/photo/parkoviy-syuzhet-1210336/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://olegstelmakh.com


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Podil District*


















https://photographers.ua/VR/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/photo/rizdvyaniy-syuzhet-1219180/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.facebook.com/apostrophe.ua/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/photo/yuzhnyy-1219672/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Black_Duck said:


>


...


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/photo/1217783/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/Sergey1/album/65718/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/AleksandrArendar/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Obolon District*









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.instagram.com/i_s_m_y_k/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*The Left Bank*









https://www.instagram.com/i_s_m_y_k/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Podil District*









Photo by Vlad Vasylkevych


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.instagram.com/pixelsair/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Mariyinsky Palace, 1744-1752*









Photo by Andrey Bakayenko


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Pechersk School International*

















































































Pics by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*'SD Capital' Office*


























































































https://www.behance.net/gallery/62388185/Office-SD-Capital


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Andriyivskyy Descent*









Photo by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/photo/kiievo-pecherska-lavra-1223861/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/ViktorYakushko/album/76384/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/Sergey1/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/photo/kiiv-misto-krasen-1227098/









https://photographers.ua/photo/viter-viie-viter-viie-povivaie-kudi-1220917/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/Gazda/album/73914/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Photo by Oleh Dephur


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Photo by Oleh Dephur


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/SlavaMysak/album/70964/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Rusanovsky Canal in Winter*









https://photographers.ua/SergeySlonitskyiSergeos/album/40683/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Obolon District*









https://photographers.ua/photo/ponad-vodami-line-pisnya-tsya-1220870/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Northern Bridge*


















https://photographers.ua/SlavaMysak/album/70964/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.instagram.com/i_s_m_y_k


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Monument to the Magdeburg Rights, 1802*









https://www.instagram.com/i_s_m_y_k


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Podil District*









https://photographers.ua/photo/na-podoli-1230411/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/ViktorChernetskiy/album/71753/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/Sergey1/album/65718/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/MAN2/album/69128/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/album/66704/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## ElViejoReino

Art Nouveau City said:


> https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


wow, amazing!!!


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Obolon District*









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1233871/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/album/66704/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/Sergey1/album/65718/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

View of Podol in the area of Kontraktova Square from the observation platform of St. Andrew’s Church. Kyiv. Ukraine. by Valery Pokotylo, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dniprovskyi District*









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Darnytsia District*









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Khreshchatyk Street*









https://www.instagram.com/p_belskyi/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.instagram.com/dmitriy_sinchenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.instagram.com/vlad.vasylkevych/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jobdehoop/albums/72157695016077580


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jobdehoop/albums/72157695016077580


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jobdehoop/albums/72157695016077580


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jobdehoop/albums/72157695016077580


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Photo by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Private Gymnasium (school) in the Dniprovskyi District*


































































































































































https://olegstelmakh.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dniprovskyi District*




















https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*The Left Bank* 









https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/album/77650/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*The Left Bank* 


Black_Duck said:


>


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/KaplyaAleksandr/album/76174/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Bridges in Kyiv*


















https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/Yuras/album/63371/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Retro is not dead=)









https://photographers.ua/photo/1241380/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/Yuras/album/63371/









https://photographers.ua/VolodimirP1/album/79642/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Street Food in Kyiv*










*БУХТА Food Station*









*МОМО*









*Furgoneta*









*Vegano Hooligano*









*Київська перепічка (Kyivska Perepichka)*








http://www.camescapes.com/street-food-in-kiev-ukraine/

*ЇZH*









*Yummy Dogs*









*Пончики & More*









*Naprosecco*








https://cf.ua/news/news-cf/kievskij-strit-fud-ot-proverennoj-klassiki-do-novyh-koncepcij


----------



## Art Nouveau City

Art Nouveau City said:


> *Furgoneta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.camescapes.com/street-food-in-kiev-ukraine/


*Furgoneta* is the best fast/street food in Kyiv. ^^
























































Pics by Andriy Avdeenko

BTW, this is better than McDonald's, Subway and KFC. :yes:


----------



## aljuarez

Looks very lively. Ukraine is definitely on my list.:cheers:


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Suburb of Kyiv*



























https://qdro.zv.ua/ua/




















https://100realty.ua/uk/object/374130450


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*









https://photographers.ua/Sergey1/album/65718/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Suburb of Kyiv*



























https://photographers.ua/VolodimirP1/album/79642/


----------



## _Hawk_

https://34travel.me/post/kiev-s-vysoty


----------



## _Hawk_

https://34travel.me/post/kiev-s-vysoty


----------



## _Hawk_

https://34travel.me/post/kiev-s-vysoty


----------



## _Hawk_

https://34travel.me/post/kiev-s-vysoty


----------



## _Hawk_

https://kiev.informator.ua/2019/04/...ijskij-i-tsentr-kieva-s-vysoty-v-den-debatov/


----------



## _Hawk_

https://uc.od.ua/news/urbanism/1204742


----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Rusanivskyi Canal*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyPasechnik/album/83112/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Art Nouveau Architecture in Kyiv*



























Pics were taken by me


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Art Nouveau Architecture in Kyiv*



































































Pics by SergeyUA


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Art Nouveau Architecture in Kyiv*















































Pics by SergeyUA


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Apartment House, 1912-1913*









Photo by SergeyUA


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Apartment House, 1895-1897, rebuilt in 1911*









Photo by SergeyUA


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*St. Michael's Golden-Domed Monastery*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Daniel Brennwald*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr Daniel Brennwald*​


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Obolon District*









https://photographers.ua/JDtnt/album/76311/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://olegstelmakh.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/album/77650/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/album/77650/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Mormon Temple*









https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/album/77650/?page=2


----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## PILOTT37

'Hello Kyiv 🇹🇷 🇺🇦


----------



## Black Cloud




----------



## Black Cloud

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Black Cloud

Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Black Cloud

https://www.facebook.com/sagaestate


----------



## Black Cloud

*Today, we celebrate our Independence Day!*
















У Києві Кличко підняв найбільший прапор України. ФОТОрепортаж


----------



## Black Cloud

https://www.facebook.com/skyandmethod


----------



## Black Cloud

https://www.facebook.com/skyandmethod/


----------



## Black Cloud

*







*
https://www.facebook.com/skyandmethod/


----------



## Black Cloud

Сергій Венцеславський


Сергій Венцеславський есть на Facebook. Присоединяйтесь к Facebook, чтобы связаться с Сергій Венцеславським и найти других друзей. Facebook предоставляет возможность делиться новостями и делает мир...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Darhet

Black Cloud said:


> View attachment 422565
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sagaestate


One of the most beautiful skyscraper in Kyiv!


----------



## Black Cloud

https://www.facebook.com/skyandmethod/


----------



## Black Cloud

КИЇВ - KYIV - Pictures from Ukraine's capital


Kyiv in the summer :)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Black Cloud

https://www.facebook.com/istetsen/


----------



## Black Cloud

Фотографія Серце Столиці / Oleksandr Huchok


Фотографія Серце Столиці з альбому Київ автора Oleksandr Huchok. Фото завантажено 26 вересня 2020.




photographers.ua


----------



## Romashka01

the-village.com.ua


----------



## Romashka01

Knin.com.ua


----------



## Romashka01




----------



## Nando_ros

Киев-август 1034 by Oleksandr Podolian, en Flickr

Киев-август 1011 by Oleksandr Podolian, en Flickr

Киев-август 1012 by Oleksandr Podolian, en Flickr

Киев-август 1017 by Oleksandr Podolian, en Flickr

Киев-июнь 1001 by Oleksandr Podolian, en Flickr

Киев-май 1004 by Oleksandr Podolian, en Flickr

Киев январь 10 by Oleksandr Podolian, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

Archimatika







archimatika.com


----------



## Space Lover

Київ потрапив до топ-5 найінстаграмніших міст світу - Новини Києва | Big Kyiv


Столиця України потрапила у п'ятірку найінстаграмніших міст світу.. Instagram, Київ, Фото




bigkyiv.com.ua


----------



## Space Lover

*Happy New Year!*

























Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 - Photographer - YouPic


Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 from Kyiv, Ukraine - expert in Cityscape - is sharing some inspiration on YouPic. Have a look and be amazed!




youpic.com


----------



## Space Lover

by Aleksandr Shkurdiuk


----------



## Space Lover

Cold Sunset
















Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 - Photographer - YouPic


Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 from Kyiv, Ukraine - expert in Cityscape - is sharing some inspiration on YouPic. Have a look and be amazed!




youpic.com


----------



## Space Lover

Сергей - Фотограф Київ


Фотограф Сергей Київ. Працює у жанрах: Еротика Гламур Портрет Моделі НЮ. Телефон: +380672333488




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Black & White Set
















































photolapa - Фотограф Київ


Фотограф photolapa Київ. Працює у жанрах: Архітектура Діти Документальна фотографія Еротика Стиль життя Портрет Подорожі/Ландшафти Моделі НЮ Пейзаж. Телефон:




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover

__ https://www.facebook.com/bigkyiv/posts/3066751940212464


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Великий Київ


Новини Києва та України. Політика, економіка, дозвілля, історія, суспільство.




bigkyiv.com.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

*































*








Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos
 

11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover

© Файна Таун


----------



## Space Lover

© wavemeart


----------



## Space Lover

© wavemeart


----------



## Space Lover

© wavemeart


----------



## Space Lover

Pics by Alex Velmozhko


----------



## Space Lover

*Spring in Kyiv*








Photo by Vladimir Vodyanoy


----------



## Space Lover

© skyandmethod


----------



## Space Lover

Dniprovskyi District








Photo by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Space Lover

*Winter in Kyiv*
































© skyandmethod


----------



## Space Lover

Contemporary single family home in a suburb of Kyiv
































Pics by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Space Lover

Space Lover said:


> *Winter in Kyiv*











© unian


----------



## Space Lover

Monument to Putin in Kyiv








Link


----------



## Space Lover

U2 live in the Kyiv Metro


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523262459737686016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523261388558192643



























U2's Bono puts on 'freedom' show in Kyiv metro


Irish rock star Bono praised Ukraine's fight for "freedom" during a performance in a metro station in downtown Kyiv Sunday, where the U2 frontman also issued his own prayer "for peace".




www.france24.com


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Oleksiy Stetsenko


----------



## Space Lover

Link


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Oleksiy Stetsenko


----------



## Space Lover

Link


----------



## Space Lover

Space Lover said:


> *Spring in Kyiv*



















Link


----------



## Space Lover

Link


----------



## Space Lover

© Клуб Корінного Киянина


----------



## Space Lover

Link


----------



## Space Lover

May 2022








































© Клуб Корінного Киянина


----------



## Space Lover

May 2022
































© Клуб Корінного Киянина


----------



## Space Lover

Russian tanks in Kyiv=)









































© EPA
© reuters


----------



## Space Lover

Spring in Kyiv
































Link


----------



## Space Lover

*Obolon District*
















© Клуб Корінного Киянина


----------



## Space Lover

This morning


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533365936652271616


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Space Lover

Taras Shevchenko National University of Kyiv








Photo by Sergiy Ventseslavskiy


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Andrii Kosenko


----------



## Space Lover

*Obolon District















*
Pics by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover

The Parkovyi Bridge (a.k.a. Pedestrian Bridge)








Photo by Volodumur Vodyanui


----------



## Space Lover

Dniprovskyi District








Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover

Pics by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover

Pics by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover

Taken from instagram


----------



## Space Lover

Kyiv now


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover

© Клуб Корінного Киянина


----------



## Space Lover

© Клуб Корінного Киянина


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Mykhaylo Kolisnyk


----------



## Space Lover

*Darnytskyi District*








© the-village.com.ua


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Vitaliy Doroshenko


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Volodumur Vodyanui


----------



## Space Lover

Link


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Lyudmyla Dhzur


----------



## Space Lover

Soska Wine Bar
















© YOD Group


----------



## Space Lover

A year ago...
















































Link


----------



## Space Lover

_GOST Restaurant (a.k.a. GHOST Restaurant) at the NSC Olimpiyskiy_


> Unlimited symbios of meanings of last and the present. Design interior in modernism style, including unique modernist mosaics, which recalls the immortal achievements of great people. Every detail is created with the aim of creating a unique atmosphere of worlds: memories and states of the here and now.











































































© YOD Group


----------



## Space Lover

_DOT Coffee Station 























































_
























































© YOD Group


----------



## Space Lover




----------



## Space Lover

*Holosiiv District* (a.k.a. *Holosiivskyi District*)








Link


----------



## Space Lover

Bohdan Khmelnytsky Street








Link


----------



## Space Lover

Ivan Franko Street
































Link


----------



## Space Lover

Russian military parade in Kyiv

Well, as promised by Putin 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560904746881486849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560872420847796224








































© censor.net


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Galyna Lapina


----------



## Space Lover

© Meta


----------



## Space Lover

Russian tanks in Kyiv
^^ ^^


Space Lover said:


> Well, as promised by Putin



















Pics by Oleksiy Stetsenko


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Edward Kulish


----------



## Space Lover

© Meta


----------



## Space Lover

Link


----------



## Space Lover

© transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover

Memory Wall in Kyiv
























































































































© censor.net


----------



## Space Lover

Link


----------



## Space Lover

*Pidhorsky's House*
(1898)
















































© Meta

120 years ago
^^ ^^








Link


----------



## Space Lover

_*Podil District*_








_Photo by Edward Kulish_


----------



## Space Lover

_*Podil District*_








_Photo by Edward Kulish_


----------



## Space Lover

_New residential towers in Kyiv_
























Link


----------



## Space Lover

_© the-village.com.ua_


----------



## Space Lover

Photo by Alius


----------



## Space Lover

_New apartment buildings in Kyiv_








© lun.ua


----------



## Space Lover

_Silpo Supermarket in the suburb of Kyiv
























Link_


----------



## Space Lover

_Purple Rain=)_








Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover

_Summer Rain _








Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Space Lover

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover

_Mykola Chudotvorets Church (a.k.a. St Nicholas the Wonderworker on the Water Church)_ ^^ ^^








_Photo by Tiia Monto_


----------



## Space Lover

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover

_Photo by Alice Grey_


----------



## Space Lover

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover

*Horodecki House, 1902 *
_(a.k.a. House with Chimaeras)_
















_Link_


----------



## Space Lover

_*St. Andrew's Church*
(mid-18th century)


















































Interior:








































































Pics by Maxym Ritus _


----------



## Space Lover

_St Andrew's Church at night _
















_Pics by Maxym Ritus_


----------



## Space Lover

*Church of the Saviour at Berestove*_, 1113–1125
(the church was rebuilt in 1640-1642)_








































_Pics by Maxym Ritus_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover

_Autumn in Kyiv_
























_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

Space Lover said:


> _Autumn in Kyiv_



















_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_*Pedestrian Park Bridge *

Autumn 2022_
















_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Autumn 2022_
















_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Autumn 2022_
















_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Autumn 2022_
















_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover

_Photo by Sergiy_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Sergiy_


----------



## Space Lover

_Photo by Sergiy_


----------



## Space Lover

_Photo by Sergiy_


----------



## Space Lover

_Pics by Sergiy_


----------



## Space Lover

_Photo by Sergiy_


----------



## Space Lover

_Some old pics of Kyiv















_
































_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------

